# اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل ) ..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2010)

*






اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل ) ..  asmicheal
​*

كنت هاجل هذا البحث لحين ما يقترب اسبوع الالام 

بس 
اخى الصغير الغالى ربنا موجود 
اقترح ان نبدا باعداد 
هذا البحث 

واحب ان نتشارك جميعا 
بما نقراءة 
حول اجمل و اقدس اسبوع  فى السنة كلها 

واقترح تقسيم البحث الى :

+ تاريخ ترتيب اسبوع الالام 

+نبوات وقراءات اسبوع الالام 

+احداث اسبوع الالام وتاملات فيها 

+ كيف استفاد باسبوع الالام 

+مظاهر اسبوع الالام فى بلاد العالم 

يالالالالالا شباب 

نشاط وشاركوا 
اللى ما يستفادش من الصوم الكبير 
مش هيستفاد 
من اى فترة جاية 

هشارك بعد ما كلكم تشاركوا 



منتظرة استفاد واتعلم من مشاركاتكم جميعا


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*لماذا نصلى خارج الهيكل
 (فى الخورس الثانى )فى صلوات أسبوع الآلام؟؟؟؟


+إشارة إلى أن السيد له كل المجد تألم وصلب على جبل الأقرانيون خارج أورشليم كما أشار إلى ذلك الرسول بقوله " لذلك يسوع أيضآ لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب فلنخرج إذآ إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره"  (عب 13 : 12 ,13 )

+ لأن ذبائح العهد القديم التى كانت رمزآ إلى ذبيحة الصليب الكفارية كانت تحرق خارج المحلة (عب 13 : 11 ), 
(خر29 : 14 ), (لا4 : 11 , 12 )والغاية من ذلك تنفير اليهود من الخطية لأن حرق الذبيحة خارج المحلة يدل على شناعة الخطية ولهذا تقيم الكنيسة صلواتها خارج الهيكل (فى الخورس الثانى) لتشجع أبنائها أن يطرحوا عنهم كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بهم بسهولة (عب 12 : 1 )والآن من يستمر فى خطاياه يصلب ابن الله ثانية ويشهره(عب 6 :6 ).

+ كل شئ نجس أو غير طاهر يجب أن يكون خارج المحلة (المحلة هى المكان الذى يسكن فيه بنو إسرائيل ويضعون خيامهم حول خيمة الأجتماع )لذلك فإن ذبائح الخطية كانت تحرق خارج المحلة وذلك لأنه قد وضعت عليها خطايا الناس فينبغى أن تحرق خارج المحلة لئلا تتنجس المحلة (عب 13 : 11 ).

+ والسيد المسيح كذبيحة خطيه صلبوه خارج المحلةهو قدوس بلا خطية ولكنه حمل خطايا العالم كله " كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " ( إش 53 : 6 )وهكذا حمل خطايانا وصار ذبيحة خطية.

+ وهكذا فعلوا مع السيد المسيح كان لابد أن يخرج خارج المحلة ليصلبوه هناك لأنه فى نظرهم شخص مخطئ مدان محكوم عليه لو صلبوه فى أورشليم فإنه ينجس أورشليم بصلبه!!!!

+ لذلك نشاركه آلامه ونخرج معه أيضآ إلى خارج المحلة. نحن الخطاة الذين وضعنا عليه خطايانا فحملها عنا.

+ نحن إذا نتبعه فى آلامه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره ولكى  ننفذ هذا الأمر طقسيآ فى أسبوع الآلام فإننا نغلق الهيكل ونترك الخورس الأول ونقضى أيام البصخة فى الخورس الثانى بعيدآ عن قدس الأقداس بعيدآ عن الهيكل والمذبح متذكرين أن السيد المسيح قد أبعدوه خارجآ وهو القدوس حتى لا ينجس المحلة ونتذكر خطايانا التى أبعدته وأبعدتنا.

+ ولأن حجاب الهيكل لم ينشق (أى يفتح) إلا بعد موت السيد المسيح كما فتح لنا هيكل العهد الجديد بعد الفداء.

المرجع:

كتاب:
سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية

خمسون سؤالآ هامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص. 

تقديم ومراجعة:
نيافة الأنبا غبريال
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم:
الشماس: ناصف لويس
دبلوم علم اللاهوت
بمعهد الدراسات القبطية بالقاهرة

*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

تمام ربنا موجود 

متابعة 

يالا عاوزة مشاركات رائعة كدة تانى 


باعد ملف فخم 
ورائع

لاحلى اسبوع (اسبوع الالام )
لكن هشارك بعد 
ما اتعلم من مشاركاتكم جميعا 

يالالالالالالالالالالالا  شباب


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*لماذا يسمى هذا الأسبوع بأسبوع البصخة؟؟؟؟

+ كلمة فصح بالعبرية " بيسح  pascha " 
ومعناها " الأجتياز أو العبور " واليونانية " بصخة pascha " وفى اللغة العربية " فصح " وبالأنجليزية  passover 
+والغاية منها تذكار حادثة فى العهد القديم على يد موسى كليم الله (خر12 )وأطلقتها الكنيسة على أسبوع الآلام من باب الأستعارة فكما أن خروف الفصح كان به نجاة شعب الله قديمآ من ضربة الملاك المهلك وعبوره عن بيوتهم التى كانت مرشوشة بالدم كذلك الفداء كان بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح(1 بط 1 : 9 ,20 ) وكما أن ذاك يسمى خروف الفصح كذلك يسوع الذى تألم وصلب ومات لأجلنا ( بط2: 21) وأنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة (عب 2 :14 , 15 ) يسمى فصحآ ( 1كو 5 : 7 - 8 ) لهذا دعيت الجمعة باسمه.


المرجع:

كتاب :
سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية

خمسون سؤالآهامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص
تقديم ومراجعة
نيافة الأنبا غبريال
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم
الشماس ناصف لويس
دبلوم علم اللاهوت
بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*رجاء محبة كل الذين يشاركون بمشاركات لازم نكتب المرجع للمشاركة علشان ما نضيعش تعب أى أحد وكمان علشان اللى عايز يقرأ أكثر يرجع للمصدر...
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

للاسف ما سياتى 
بدون مصدر 
لانى جمعتة من عدة مواقع ارثوذكسية 
تم تدميرها نهائيا من الهاكر 

فبعتذر عن عدم كتابة المصدر 

لبعض المشاركات التالية 

لكن روجعت واثق تماما بارثوذكسيتها 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*ترتيب اسبوع البصخة كما نراة حاليا 



قام بهذا الانبا بطرس اسقف البهنسة...وهو من الاباء المعاصرين للبابا كيرلس الثانى (1070م – 1084م) 
وقد اهتم هذا الاسقف اهتمام خاص بصلوات الكنيسة ، فقد لاحظ خلال اسبوع الالام (البصخة المقدسة) ان لبعض ساعاتها صلوات وقراءات مطولة فى حين ان لبعضها الاخر صلوات وقراءات قليلة . 
فجمع الكتب المقدسة ودرسها ووضع لكل ساعة من الساعات ما يوافقها من العهدين القديم والجديد وايضا ما يوافقها من صلوات وميامر .
وبهذا الوضع رتب ساعات البصخة المقدسة فصارت الساعات متساوية فيما تتضمنة من شعائر.
كذلك وضع لكل يوم من ايام اسبوع الالام عظتين : واحدة للصباح واخرى للمساء.

كما وضع هذا الاسقف كتابا خاصا بتكريس المعمودية. اورد فية صلاة التكريس وهى التى يصلى بها الاباء الاساقفة عند تكريس جرن المعمودية الان.

منقول من كتاب " قصة الكنيسة القبطية" للكاتبة ايريس حبيب المصرى *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

ا لقراءات في أسبوع الالام

واضح أنه توجد في هذا الاسبوع خمس ساعات نهارية وخمس ساعات ليله وذلك لتغطية كل الاحداث بكل القراءات لأن الاحداث تكون سريعة جداً ومتلاحقة وأحاديث السيد المسيح مع اليهود كثيرة جداً 0 والشيطان في حالة هياج شديد ويحرك كل السلطات ضد السيد المسيح حتي أنه نجح في أن يحرك يهوذا أحد تلاميذ السيد المسيح 0 

لكن كان السيد المسيح قوى جداً فقال أنا هو ، عند القبض عليه في البستان لذلك سقط العسكر علي الارض لما سمعوا تلك الكلمة لأنها تخص لاهوته ، رغم أنه قال أنها ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة 0 لكنه كان قوياً جداً في مواجهة الظلمة وفي مواجهة كل الاحداث 0 



النقاط التي اشتلمت عليها القراءات خلال هذا الاسبوع : 

أولاً : اعلان السيد المسيح عند ملكه ولاهوته وسلطانه : 

1- الملك ونوعه : 

فهو الملك الوحيد الذي ضمن النصره قبل أن يدخل الحرب 0 دخل حرباً مع الشيطان وهو ضامن النصرة 0 

+ لدرجة انه هو الذي رتب الموكب فهو ارشد عن الآتان والجحش بن الآتان … الخ 0 

+ اعلن أن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم 0 

كثيرون سألوه خصوصاً رئيس الكهنة ، وبيلاطس ، وأشخاص كثيرون أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ 

حتي أن العنوان الذي كتب علي الصليب هذا هو ملك اليهود باليونانية واللاتينية والعبرية وكان السيد المسيح يؤكد أن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم والعجيب أنه ملك علي خشبة فهو ملك بالحب والبذل حتي النهاية 0

- اعلان لاهوته : 

فهو أعلن عن لاهوته بوضوح من خلال بعض المواقف فقال : " إن بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى " والمعروف أنه بيت الله 0 

+ قال كثير من النبوات عن الهيكل ، وعن أورشليم وقال لا يترك حجر علي حجر إلا وينقض وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم بوضوح 0 وهذا ما تم سنة 70 ميلادية 0 

+ الامثال التي قالها السيد المسيح مثل مثل عرس إبن الملك كلها كانت تؤكد لاهوته 0 

+ في إجابته علي رؤساء الكهنة لما قالوا له افأنت ابن الله فقال لهم أنتم تقولون أني أنا هو 0 



3- سلطان السيد المسيح : 

فقال دفع الي كل سلطان ، بصفته رئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة … المقصود هنا أنه هو رأس الكنيسة قال عن آلامه أيضاً : لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها لذلك لذلك أستودع روحه في يد الاب فقال " يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي " 0 

+ ظهر سلطانه لما أعاد أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة التي قطعها بطرس 0 

+ سلطانه في تحمل الالام اذ رفض الخل حتي يخدر ( شرب الكأس حتي الثمالة ) 0 

+ كان سلطانه واضح في مخاطبة بيلاطس فيقول له الذي من الحق يسمع صوتي فقال له بيلاطس ما هو الحق فلم يجبه لأنه حكم ببراءته وحكم بإدانته في وقت واحد وقال بيلاطس : لم يكن لك علي سلطان البته لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق سلطان في تسليم روحه للآب ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال " يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي " ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح 0


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

ثانيا :التطهير الذي يصل الي درجة التغيير : 




+ إذ طرد الباعة وقلب موائد السيارفة حتي أن اليهود قالوا له بأي سلطان تفعل هذا ومن أعطاك هذا السلطان ؟‍‍ 

+ تطهير الهيكل كان من سلطانه وفيه أعلن عن بطلان الذبائح القديمة لأنه موجود الذبيح الحقيقي ، وقال له هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً ، فقد أعلن مغادرته لهذا الهيكل والنتيجة الحتمية خراب الهيكل 0 

+ وهكذا كان لابد من التغيير والانتقال من الهيكل المادي الي الهيكل الروحي ، فبدأ يحدثهم عن الهيكل الجديد الذي هو جسده فقال لهم " انقدوا هذا الهيكل وأنا في ثلاثة أيام أقيمه " فبدلاً من الهيكل المصنوع من الطوب والحجارة وذلك ليستبدله بالهيكل الغير مصنوع بالايادي وذلك هو جسده المقدس 0 





+ وتكتمل صورة التغيير بأمرين : 

1- انتهاء الكهنوت القديم الهاروني والانتقال الي كهنوت آخر وذلك لما شق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه 0 

2- انشقاق حجاب الهيكل في الوقت الذي مات فيه المخلص 0


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

ثالثاً : الدينونة : 

اذ أعلن السيد المسيح عن نفسه كديان عادل 0 

+ في تطهير الهيكل أعلن انه ديان في بيته 0 

+ وفي حكمه علي أورشليم قال لها : يا قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها … أنه الديان 0 

+ " قد حضرت الان دينونة هذا العالم … الان يلقي رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً " 0 

+ الويلات التي أعطاها للكتبة والفريسيين 0 

+ حكمه علي شجرة التين المورقة والتي ليس لها ثمار 0 التي كانت تشير للأمة اليهودية 0 

فيبست في الحال لعنها لأنه وجد فيها ورق يشير للحياة المحكوم عليها بالموت ، بينما الثمر يشير الي الحياة التي تعطي حياة الثمرة يشير الي الحياة المحيية 0 

+ في مثل العذارى الحكيمات والجاهلات حكم علي الجاهلات " الحق اقول لكن أني لا أعرفكن " 

+ تحدث عن مجده ، ومجد أبيه في مجيئه الثاني أعلن الدينونة 0 

+ ويظهر أساس الدينونة من قول المخلص له المجد " الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو الذي يدينه " 0 

+ والدينونة علي أساس عمل الرحمة أيضاً ، كنت جوعاناً فأطعمتموني … الخ لذلك جمعهم السيد المسيح عن يمينه ليرثوا الملك المعد لهم منذ تأسيس العالم 0 أما الجداء فكانت عن يساره لأنها لم تعمل عمل رحمة " كنت جوعاناً فلم تطعموني … الخ " 

+ ويوضح السيد أيضاً كيف تكون الدينونة في ذلك اليوم المخوف ، 00 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الرياح الاربعة " 



رابعاً : الالام : 

كان في تحمله الالام وفي قسوتها وسطوتها أظهر حباً كبيراً مقابله بقداسه ونسك ونتعلم الحب الباذل المضحي " ليس حب أعظم من هذا ان يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه " 0 

هذا هو سر الصوم والميطانيات والتقديس الذي نعيش فيه هذه الالام تسمى ، الالام فوقية أي تفوق احتمال البشر 0 كانت صورة من صور الالام الجسدية لما قال أنا عطشان ، وكانت صورة من صور الالام النفسية لما قال نفسي حزينة حتي الموت نتيجة خيانة يهوذا ، خيانة التلميذ 0 

ونتيجة انه سيحمل خطايا العالم – ويصير الابن المحبوب موضع غضب الأب 0 أنها آلام الكفارة التي لا نملك الا أن نقف أمامها في خشوع ورهبة فهي آلام قاسية ورهيبه تظهر في العبارات الاتية : 

- وصار عرقه كقطرات الدم نازلاً علي الأرض ، إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ، حينئذ بصقوا في وجهة ولكموه ثم ضربوه … فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب 0 

- وكانوا يضربون رأسه بقصبه ويتتفلون في وجهه ، وضفر العسكر إكليلاً من شوك ووضعوه علي رأسه 

- هذا يظهر أن الجميع اشتركوا في تعذيب الرب – الجند – هيرودس – رؤساء الكهنة – شيوخ الشعب – والشعب كله وبيلاطس البنطي 0 

- فالرب احتمل كل أنا الآلام وكما احتمل آلام خيانه يهوذا احتمل أيضاً ضعف الأبرار فالقديس بطرس أنكره ثلاث مرات والتلاميذ لم يحتملوا ان يسهروا معه ساعة واحدة وتركوه وحده " فتركه الجميع وهربوا " حتى مرقس الرسول الشاب الذي كان لابساً إزاراً علي عربة " أما هو فترك الازار وهرب " لقد احتمل مخلصنا كل هذه الآلام كاملة ورفض أن يخففه 0


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

خامساً : الشهادة للرب : 





من جميع المستويات شهودا له ببره وبلاهوته : حتى أعدائه فمثلاً : 

+ يهوذا شهد له وقال أخطأت إذ سلمت دماً بريئاً 0 

+ بيلاطس شهد له وقال لم أجد في هذا الإنسان عله وقال إني برئ من دم هذا البار 0 

+ زوجة بيلاطس أرسلت إليه قائلة " إياك وذاك البار " 0 

+ اللص اليمين : " نحن بعدلاً جوزينا أما هذا فلم يفعل شيئاً رضياً " 0 

+ قائد المئة واللذين كانوا يحرسون يسوع : قالوا : حقاً هذا هو إبن الله 0 

حتى الطبيعة كلها شهدت له : الصخور تذلذلت والأرض انشقت والشمس أظلمت والموتى أيضاً قاموا من القبور بعد ان تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته 0 

الدم والماء من جنبه شهدوا له ، حجاب الهيكل أنشق الي اثنين من فوق الي أسفل 0 



سادساً : عطايا الله : كثيرة جداً في هذا الأسبوع : 





(1) عطية الحب اللانهائي 0 

(2) مكان للمستقبل هو عليه صهيون ( بيت مار مرقص ) 

(3) خدمة غسل الأرجل وهي تشمل ضمناً سر التوبة والاعتراف 0 

(4) العطية العظمي : الجسد والدم الإلهيين زاد الحياة الأبدية 0 

(5) التشجيع 0 

(6) عطية الروح القدس : لا أترككم يتامى وأنا أسأل الاب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليكون معكم الي الابد 0 

(7) أعطانا ذاته علي الصليب له المجد والبركة والسلطان 0 



سابعاً : التناقض بين قلوب البشر : 




تجد الأطفال الذين يسبحون وساكبة الطيب واللص اليمين لكن مقابل كل واحد أناس أشرار مثل موقف الفريسيين الجاحدين فالاطفال يسبحون والفريسيون يجحدون 0 ساكبة الطيب تقدم أغلي ما عندها ويهوذا الجاحد يقول لماذا هذا الاتلاف كان يمكن أن يباع هذا الطيب بثمن كبير ويعطي للفقراء ، ولم يقل هذا لأنه كان يحب الفقراء بل لأنه كان سارق ولص والصندوق كان معه 0 واللص اليمين مقابلة اللص اليسار الذي كان يجدف فيقول ياناقض الهيكل وبانيه إنزل عن الصليب وخلص نفسك وخلصنا 0 



ثامناً : معالم الطريق كما رسمه السيد المسيح في هذا الاسبوع : 

1- السهر والجهاد : هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاه والصوم ، اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق ، إسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا تعلمون متي يأتي أبن الانسان ، من يصبر الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص ، إسهروا لأنكم لاتعلمون في أيه ساعة يأتي ربكم 0 

2- حفظ كلمة الله : إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي لا يري الموت الي الابد 0 

3- تبعية السيد المسيح حتي الي الصليب : متي يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياه 0 

+ أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا أحد يأتي إلي الاب إلا بي 0 

+ وفيما هم خارجون وجدوا رجلاً قيروانياً أسمه سمعان فسخروه ليحمل صليبه 0 

4- عمل الرحمة : كنت جوعاناً فأطعمتموني 0 

5- ثياب العرس : قد تعني المعمودية أو المحبة … الخ 0 

6- الحب المقدس : أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم أنا بهذا يعلم الجميع أنكم تلاميذي 0

7- تحمل الاضطهاد والحزن والضيق 0 

+ ان كانوا قد أضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم أنتم أيضاً 0 

+ تاتي ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكن أنه يقدم خدمه لله 0 

+ أنتم ستبكون والعالم يفرح 0 

+ في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 0 

8- الحكمة : مثل العذراى الحكيمات 0 

9- الاتضاع : غسل أرجل التلاميذ 0 

+ من أراد ان يكون فيكم عظيماً فليكن خادماً للكل 0 

10- عدم تضييع الفرصة : النور معكم زماناً يسيراً فيسيروا في النور ما دام لكم النور لئلا يدرككم الظلام 

11- الوداعة ورفض العنف : لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون 0


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*من الكلية الاكليريكية : احداث وقراءات اسبوع الالام* 



اسبوع الالام بعد تجنيز احد الشعانين
+ يوم أحد الشعانين
+ البصخة
+ اثنين البصخة
+ ثلاثاء البصخة
+ أربعاء البصخة
+ خميس العهد
+ اللقان وقداس خميس العهد
+ الجمعة العظيمة








أحد الشعانين
دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم 



"حمل زكريا النبي قيثارة الروح وشد أوتاره وحرك صوته وقال افرحي يا
ابنة صهيون واهتفي واصرخي لأن ملكك يأتي إليك راكبا علي أتان
٩ )" القديس يعقوب السروجي : وجحش ابن أتان ( زكريا ٩
١٠ - لوفا ١ :١٩
باكر مقابلة الرب لزكا " لان ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب
.(١٠ : ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو ١٩
دورة الشعانين
وفيها يرفع الكاهن البخور أمام
الهيكل وبعدها يزفون الصليب
وأيقونة الشعانين وهى مزينة
بسعف النخيل والورود ويتلون
الفصول الخاصة بالدورة أمام
الأيقونات والأماكن في الكنيسة
١ - الهيكل الكبير ٢ - أيقونة العذراء
٣ - الملاك غبريال ٤ - الملاك ميخائيل
٥ - مارمرقس ٦ - الرسل
١١ - الباب القبلي
٩ - الباب البحري
١٢ - يوحنا المعمدان
١٠ - اللقان
٧ - مارجرجس ٨ - الأنبا أنطونيوس
صلاة التجنيز العام
عندما ينتهي قداس أحد الشعانين و توزيع الأسرار المقدسة ينتظر
الشعب المسيحي كله في الكنيسة لحضور صلاة الجناز العام.
+ صلوات الساعة السادسة من يوم الأحد المبارك.
١٤ -١ : + النبوات من حزقيال ٣٧
٢٣ – ١ : + البولس من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى ١٥
٤ " طوبى لمن اخترته وقبلته ليسكن في ديارك إلى الأبد ستشبع من : + المزمور ٦٥
خيرات بيتك . قدوس هو هيكلك، وعجيب بالبر.الليلويا"
٢٩ – ١٩ : + الإنجيل من إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا ٥
+ يصلي الكاهن الأواشي الثلاثة الكبار (السلامة ، الآباء ، والاجتماعات).
+ ختام الجناز العام ويقال فيه قانون الإيمان، أوشية الراقدين، التحاليل الثلاثة،
إفنوتي ناي نان، كيرياليسون والبركة بلحن البصخة.
بعد انتهاء صلاة التجنيز العام تبدأ صلوات أسبوع البصخة المقدسة
صلاة الساعة التاسعة
صلاة الساعة الحادية عشر
أحداث يوم أحد الشعانين
١. دخول أورشليم
(١١ – ١ : (متى ٢١
(١١ – ١ : (مرقس ١١
(٤٠ – ٢٩ : (لوقا ١٩
(١٩ – ١٢ : (يوحنا ١٢
٢. بكاؤه على أورشليم ثم
العودة إلى بيت عنيا.
(٤٤ – ٤١ : (لوقا ١٩
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

البصخة
" كلمة بصخة معناها فصح ومأخوذة من قول الرب في قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى الدم، أعبر عنكم" (خر ١٣:١٢ ). كانت
النجاة بواسطة الدم في يوم الفصح الأول. والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأن فصحنا أيضًا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" ( ١
كو ٥). ونحن في هذا الأسبوع نذكر الآم السيد المسيح الذي قدم نفسه فصحًا لأجلنا، لكي حينما يرى الآب دم هذا
الفصح يعبر عنا سيف المهلك، فلا نهلك. نتذكر أن دمه كان عوضًا عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم، كما حدث يوم
".( الفصح الأول (خر ١٢
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
سواعي
البصخة
يتم تقسيم اليوم إلى خمس سواعى نهارية وخمس ليلية
الخمس النهارية : باكر – ثالثة – سادسة- تاسعة – حادية عشر
الخمس الليلية: أولى – ثالثة – سادسة – تاسعة – حادية عشر
في يوم الجمعة العظيمة تصلى الكنيسة صلاة سادسة وهى صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر
ترتيب
الساعة
النبوات : وتقرا قبطيًا وتفسر عربيًا وتقرأ النبوات قبل الإنجيل إشارة إلى إن العهد القديم كان تمهيدًا
للجديد وإظهار لنبوات الأنبياء عن السيد المسيح .
العظة : وهى تكون في السواعي النهارية فقط وتكون لقديسين عظماء في الكنيسة مثل( البابا اثناسيوس
الرسولى والأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ..الخ) ويكون لها لحن رائع يسمى لحن مقدمة وختام العظة
وهو لحن (اوكاتى كاسيس )
تسبحة (لك القوة والمجد.... ثوك تا تى جوم.....): وهى تسبحة تقال ١٢ مرة في كل ساعة من سواعى
البصخة وهى تقال بدل مزامير الساعة وذلك لأن المزامير مملوءة بالنبوات عن حياة الرب يسوع من بدء
تجسده إلى صعوده وبما إننا نصنع تذكار آلامه فحسب ، فقد اختير منها ما يلائم ذلك، وهذه الصلاة
وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس .. منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين قسيسًا أنهم
: يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين "أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة" (رؤ ٤
.(١١
المزمور: يرتل المزمور باللحن الأدريبى (غالبًا) وهى طريقة حزينة مناسبة لحالة الحزن التي تعيشها
الكنيسة.
الإنجيل : قبطيًا ثم يفسر عربيًا ويلحن بلحن الحزن.
الطرح : هو يتضمن شرح الإنجيل الذي تمت قراءته ، مع الحث على العمل بما جاء فيه وله لحن مقدمة
الطرح وختام الطرح وطريقته تتغير حسب المناسبة وفى أسبوع الآلام يقال بلحن الحزن
الطلبة : ثم تقال الطلبة وفيها تلتمس الكنيسة رحمة الله لشعبه وبركته لجميع مخلوقاته وقبوله
لصلواتنا وتكون بغير مطانيات في أثناء السواعى الليلية لأنه وقت فطرز
ختام الطلبة: ونهاية الطلبة يرتل الشعب لحن ابؤورو بطريقة الحزن وقبل كل ربع تقال كيرياليسون .
البركة : وأخيرًا يتلو الكاهن البركة المستعملة في جمعة الآلام ثم يختمها بالصلاة الربانية ويصرف
الشعب بسلام.
http://www.pscopts.org
النبوات
العظة
ثوك تا تي جوم
المزمور
الإنجيل
الطرح
الطلبة
ختام الطلبة
البركة


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

اثنين البصخة
لعن شجرة التين غير المثمرة
" لقد آتي الرب من السموات جائعا إلي حياة الناس، فوجد طريق الإنسان
واسعا وعريضا وقد أخصب بالخطيئة فلعن هذا الطريق.. فنبتت بدل هذه
الشجرة.. شجرة الصليب التي سقاها الرب بالماء والدم اللذين خرجا من
جنبه الطاهر.." القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
أحداث يوم اثنين البصخة
١. الذهاب إلى أورشليم
ولعن شجرة التين
(٢٢ - ١٨ : (متى ٢١
(١٤ – ١٢ : (مرقس ١١
(٢٦ – ٢٠ :
٢. تطهير الهيكل ثم
العودة والمبيت في
بيت عنيا
(١٧ - ١٢ : (متي ٢١
(١٩ - ١٥ : (مرقس ١١
(٤٨ - ٤٥ : (يوحنا ١٩
( ٣٧ و ٣٦ :٢١
٢٤- مرقس ١٢ :١١
باكر لعن التينة – تطهير الهيكل
يطلب منا الرب تطهير القلب وحفظة في نقاوة
مستمرة حتى لا تجتاز إليه شرور العالم.
١٦ : "ولم يدع أحد يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع" مر ١١
عظة باكر لأبينا القديس أنبا شنوده أرشيمندريت
عظة لأبينا القديس أنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين بركته
المقدسة تكون معنا أمين .
" يا أخوه إن كنا نريد الآن أن نفلت من يدي عقاب الله ونجد
رحمة أمامه. فلنجلس بالعشاء كل يوم منفردين وحدنا عند
كمال النهار، ونفتش ذواتنا عما قدمناه للملاك الذي
يخدمنا (الملازم لنا) ليصعده إلى الرب وأيضًا إذا انقضى الليل
وطلع النهار(وأشرق النور) نفتش ذواتنا وحدنا ونعلم ما
الذي قدمناه للملاك الموكل بنا ليصعده إلى الله. ولا يشك
البتة لأن كل إنسان ذكرًا كان أو أنثى صغيرًا كان أو كبيرًا. قد
اعتمد باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس قد جعل الله له ملاكًا
موكلاً به إلى يوم وفاته، وليصعد إليه كل يوم أعمال الإنسان
الموكل به (الليلية والنهارية) ليس لأن الله غير عارف
بأعمالنا... حاشا بل لأنه هو عارف بها أكثر كما هو مكتوب
أن عيني الرب ناظرة كل حين في كل مكان على صانعي
الشر وفاعلي الخير إنما الملائكة هم خدام قد أقامهم خالق
الكل من أجل المزمعين لوراثة الخلاص... فلنختم موعظة
أبينا القديس أنبا شنوده الذي أنار عقولنا وعيون قلوبنا
باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين.
محاسبة النفس عمل الملائكة
الخطية
الرياء
عدم الإثمار
الانجذاب للعالم
الحل
٢٤ : اجتهدوا لو ١٣
٢٤ : آمنوا مر ١١
٣٦ : أسهروا لو ٢١
العقاب
٢٨ : البكاء لو ١٣
٣٥ : الخراب لو ١٣
٥٢-٣٧ : الويل لو ١١
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

ثلاثاء البصخة
الرب يسوع المعلم المخلص
" إن كل الذين فرح بهم في السماء لأجل توبتهم على الأرض سوف لا
يرون حزنًا ولا ألمًا في ذلك المكان وأما الذين لم يفرح بهم في السماء لأجل
الارتداد عن توبتهم على الأرض فسوف لا يرون فرحًا ولا نياحًا في ذلك
الموضع" القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين
أحداث يوم ثلاثاء البصخة
١. اليهود يسألون المسيح
عن مصدر سلطانه
(٢٧ - ٢٣ : (متى ٢١
(٣٣ - ٢٧ : (مرقس ١١
(٨ – ١ : (لوقا ٢٠
٢. أمثال المسيح وتعاليمه
(٢٥ - (متي ٢١
(١٣ ، (مرقس ١٢
(٢١ ، (لوقا ٢٠
مثل الابنين
مثل الكرامين الأردياء
مثل وليمة عرس ابن الملك
الدينار وإعطاء الجزية لقيصر
الحياة في القيامة
الوصية العظمى
ابن داود – رب داود
خطايا الكتبة والفريسيين وعقابهم
المرأة التي ألقت الفلسين
نبوات بخراب أورشليم والهيكل
علامات المنتهي وتحذير من الضلالات
٣. رغبة اليونانيين رؤية
الرب وآخر تعاليمه
لليهود.
(٥٠-٢٠ : (يوحنا ١٢
٤. مثل العذارى العشر
والوزنات والعودة
للمبيت في بيت عنيا.
(٥٠-٢٠ : (يوحنا ١٢
٢٩ - يوحنا ٢١ :٨
باكر ضرورة الإيمان بالمسيح
"لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في
(٢٤ : خطاياكم." (يو ٨
أبنية الهيكل - اختلاف الرؤية
رؤية سطحية - انبهار رؤية عميقة - خراب
التلاميذ السيد المسيح
ضرورة أن ننظر لحياتنا كما يراها السيد المسيح ليس كما نراها نحن
يقال مزمور الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء
"كرسيك يا الله (بيك اثرونوس) إلى دهر الدهور، قضيب
الاستقامة هو قضيب ملكك. طوبى للذي يتفهم في أمر
المسكين والفقير. في اليوم السوء ينجيه الرب: هللويا"
١) بلحنه المعروف "بالشامي " أو :٤٠ ، ٦ : (مزمور ٤٥
"The Royal Tune "الملكي
تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداء من
ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من
خدمة قداس سبت الفرح ذلك
لنتذكر "قبلة الخيانة" التي
جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة
لتسليم السيد "أبقبلة تسلم
(٤٨ : ابن الإنسان" (لو ٢٢
تضاف عبارة "مخلصي الصالح -
باسوتير ان أغاثوس "إلى تسبحة "لك
القوة والمجد.." ابتداء من الساعة
الحادية عشر من اليوم لأن مخلصنا
في إنجيل هذه الساعة عين ميعاد
صلبه بقوله " تعلمون أنه بعد
يومين يكون الفصح وابن الإنسان
.( ٢ : يسلم ليصلب "( مت ٢٦
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

أربعاء البصخة
التآمر على المخلص
وسكب الطيب
"المرأة التي دهنت رجلي الرب بالطيب الفائق ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها
من أجل ثبات أمانتها وحبها الكثير، هذه اقتنت لها نصيبًا صالحًا
وصيتًا عاليًا في جميع العالم، وبشر الرسل بما فعلته في جميع زوايا
الأرض، فدام اسمها في جميع الأجيال يتلوه سائر المؤمنين، يا لهذه
المواهب الروحية وهذه الكرامات العالية التي فازت بها، فنمتلئ غيرة
على فضيلتها ونحب الرب من كل قلوبنا، وليس مثل يهوذا الذي حنق
عليها من أجل أنها صنعت الخير فكلفته أفكاره الشريرة حتى باع سيده،
والفضة التي أخذها ثمن الذكي ستهبط معه إلى الجحيم ليفنى اسمه في
جيل واحد ولا يكون له خلف على الأرض."
"طرح الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الخميس من البصخة المقدسة"
أحداث يوم أربعاء البصخة
١. اختلي السيد المسيح في
هذا اليوم في بيت عنيا؛
استعدادا لعمل الفداء
العظيم.. وبهذا يتم
الرمز الذي كان يمثله
خروف الفصح الذي
يستريح ليوم الذبح.
٢. امرأة تسكب الطيب على
السيد المسيح، والسيد
المسيح يمتدح عملها.
(١٣ – ٦ : (متى ٢١
(٩ – ٣ : (مرقس ١٤
٣. خيانة يهوذا
(١٦ – ١٤ ، ٥- ١ : (متى ٢١
(١١ – ١٠ ، ٢-١ : (مرقس ١٤
(٦ – ١ : (لوقا ٢٢
(٣ – ١ : (يوحنا ١٣
٥٧- يوحنا ٤٦ :١١
باكر شهادة الأعداء للسيد المسيح
" فجمع رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيون مجمعا و
قالوا ماذا نصنع فان هذا الإنسان يعمل آيات
(٤٧ : كثيرة." (مت ١١
الأمانة
طيب يأكثر
من ٣٠٠ دينار
الخيانة
يبيع سيده بثلاثين من
الفضة.
المرأة ساكبة الطيب
يهوذا
ذكرى عطرة دائمة
هلاك وموت
قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام
الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا أيام الخماسين
لنتذكر أن في مثل هذا اليوم ذهب
الاسخريوطى إلى رؤساء الكهنة للتشاور
معهم في تسليم سيده.
عظة لأبينا القديس العظيم أنبا ساويرس بركته المقدسة تكون معنا آمين.
أيها الإخوة ها أنا أذكركم الآن من أجل الصوت الذي سيكون على الخطاة. والذين يكفرون
بالناموس ووصايا الحياة. لأنه قال ابتعدوا عنى يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية. فأي عزاء
ينتظرونه هؤلاء مرة أخرى. هذا هو وادي البكاء حيث تكون الدموع. هذه هي الدموع
التي لا يكون بعدها عزاء. من ذا الذي يقدر أن يطلب عن الخطاة في ذلك اليوم لأن
الملائكة والشاروبيم والسيرافيم تصمت وجميع الأبرار والقديسين لا يستطيع أحد منهم
أن يشفع في البشرية في ذلك اليوم وتقف كل الخليقة صامتة والعالم كله يكون تحت
الحكم الإلهي العادل هذا هو زمان الحصاد. هذا هو وقت جذب الشبكة إلى الشاطئ حيث
يعزل السمك الجيد من الرديء. هذا هو اليوم الذي يقال فيه للخطاة اذهبوا إلى الجحيم
مسكنكم إلى الأبد. فلنختم موعظة أبينا القديس العظيم الأنبا ساويرس الذي أنار عقولنا
وعيون قلوبنا باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين.
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

خميس العهد
تأسيس سر التناول
الصلاة في جثسيماني
القبض على السيد المسيح
"نظر موسي ( بروح النبوة ) في الرسل أنهم انزعجوا من أجل موت ابن
الله؛ فأتي بالمر ووضعه عند الخروف لما ذبحه.. العجب أن ربنا أكل المرارة
بخروف الفصح مع تلاميذه، بمحبة ليظهر أنه ذاق الموت مثلنا.. أكل ربنا
المر كعربون الموت، ووضع وجهه ليسير في طريق الآلام.. "
"القديس يعقوب السروجي"
أحداث يوم خميس العهد
١.الإعداد للفصح وأكل الفصح الأخير
(٢٠ – ١٧ : (متى ٢٦
(٣٠ – ١٢ : (مرقس ١٤
(٣٠ - ٢٤ ،١٨ - ٧ : (لوقا ٢٢
٢.تحذيرات ليهوذا
(٢٥ – ٢١ : (متى ٢٦
(٢١ – ١٨ : (مرقس ١٤
(٢٣ - ٢١ : (لوقا ٢٢
(٣٠ – ٢١ : (يوحنا ١٣
٣.غسل أرجل التلاميذ
(٢٠ – ٤ : (يوحنا ١٣
٤.تأسيس سر الافخارستيا
(٢٩ – ٢٦ : (متى ٢٦
(٢٥ – ٢٢ : (مرقس ١٤
(٢٠ - ١٩ : (لوقا ٢٢
٥.تحذيرات الرب لبطرس والتلاميذ
(٣٨ - ٣١ : (لوقا ٢٢
(٣٨ – ٣١ : (يوحنا ١٣
٦.حديث الرب الوداعي للتلاميذ
وتحذيره لهم
(٣٥ – ٣١ : (متى ٢٦
(٣١ – ٢٧ : (مرقس ١٤
(١٧ ،١٦ ،١٥ ، (يوحنا ١٤
٧.آلام السيد المسيح في بستان
حثسيماني
(٤٦ – ٣٦ : (متى ٢٦
(٤٢ – ٣٢ : (مرقس ١٤
(٤٦ - ٣٩ : (لوقا ٢٢
(١ : (يوحنا ١٨
٨.القبض على المسيح وشفاء أذن عبد
رئيس الكهنة
(٥٦ – ٤٧ : (متى ٢٦
(٥٢ – ٤١ : (مرقس ١٤
(٥٣ - ٤٧ : (لوقا ٢٢
(١٢ - ٢ : (يوحنا ١٨
ترتيب يوم خميس العهد
+ خميس العهد هو احد الأعياد السيدية الصغرى.
+ تصلى نبوات باكر كالمعتاد ثم عظة للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
+ يفتح باب الخورس والهيكل ويكون مكسوًا بكسوة سوداء . وتقال "ثوك تي
تي جوم" إثنى عشر دفعة
+ ثم يبدأ الكاهن بصلاة رفع بخور باكر ويقول "اليسون إيماس – ارحمنا يا
الله" وأبانا الذي وصلاة الشكر وبعدها يرتل الشعب بالناقوس " تين أوؤشت "
إلي أخرها والمزمور الخمسين "أرحمني يا الله".
+ يصلي الكاهن أوشية المرضى والقرابين
+ تقال تسبحة الملائكة وما يجب فراءته من ذكصولوجيات العذراء والقديسين
ويطوف الكاهن البيعة بالبخور من غير تقبيل لأجل قبلة يهوذا .
+ عند انتهاء الذكصولوجيات تقال الأمانة " بالحقيقة نؤمن " لغاية "تجسد
وتأنس" ثم يكمل من أول "نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس إلي الأخر.
+ يرفع الكاهن الصليب ويقول أفنوتي ناي نان ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون
بالناقوس.
+ثم يقال لحن فاي إيطاف إينف" هذا الذي أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة".
ومقدمة الابركسيس باللحن الكبير ثم الابركسيس.
+ يقال لحن يا يهوذا يا يهوذا يا مخالف للناموس وهم يطوفون الكنيسة
يسارًا.
+ يقال لحن أجيوس أوثيئوس بلحن الصلبوت.
+ يصلي الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ثم المزمور (كلامه ألين من الزيت) باللحن
الشامي ، يليه الإنجيل والطرح.
+ ثم تصلى صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة من البصخة المقدسة.
+ بعد ذلك يصنع لقان خميس العهد.
+ بعد انتهاء لقان خميس العهد يبدأ قداس الافخارستيا.
+ بعد التناول من الأسرار المقدسة تقال قراءات الساعة الحادية عشر ، وعند
الانتهاء من تناول الأسرار المقدسة يقول الكاهن البركة من غير وضع اليد
ويصرف الشعب بسلام. + يعود الشعب في المساء ليصلي سواعي المساء.
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

لقان خميس العهد



+ بعد انتهاء صلاة الساعة التاسعة يبدأ لقان خميس العهد:
اللقان : هو إناء كبير كان يصنع من الحجر أو الخشب ونادرًا من المعدن ونراه في بعض الكنائس
القديمة كحوض مدفون في الأرض وحافته على مستوى سطح الأرض.
+ يملاً اللقان ماءًا حلوًا ويرتدي الإكليروس ملابس الخدمة.
+ يرتل الشمامسة "مبارك أنت بالحقيقة" ، أبانا الذي ، صلاة الشكر، أرباع الناقوس ، أبانا الذي ، المزمور
الخمسين. ثم "الليلويا المجد لك يا محب البشر"
+ ثم يبدءون بقراءة النبوات ثم عظة الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين.
+ يرفع الكاهن البخور ويطوف الكاهن بالبخور بدون تقبيل ويقرأ الشمامسة البولس بطريقته السنوية.
+ يصلي الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ويقال المزمور والإنجيل باللحن السنوي
+ بعد الإنجيل يرفع الكاهن الصليب وعليه الشموع ويقول: + إفنوتي ناي نان "اللهم ارحمنا" باللحن السنوي
ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون عشرة مرات باللحن الكبير.
+ بعد ذلك تقرأ الأواشى السبعة (المرضى، المسافرين، أهوية السماء، الرئيس، الراقدين، القرابين، الموعوظين).
+ يقول الكاهن الطلبة.
+ يرفع الكاهن الصليب بالشموع ويقولون كيرياليسون مائة مرة دمجًا.
+ تقرأ الأواشى الثلاث الكبار (السلامة، الآباء، الاجتماعات).
+ يردد الشعب قانون الإيمان إلى عند قوله "ومن مريم العذراء تأنس" ثم يكمل من "نعم نؤمن" .
+ يقولون الأسبسمس (معنى الكلمة: ترحيب – تحية – قبلة – سلام) الآدام ( "آباؤنا الرسل كرزوا في الأمم أو
افرحوا وتهللوا يا جنس البشر…"
+ يكمل باقي قداس اللقان، ويأخذ الكاهن الشملة (قطعة من القماش الأبيض تغطي رأس الكاهن وتتدلى على
كتفيه) ويبلها ويغسل الأرجل والشمامسة يسبحون المزمور ١٥٠ ، وابصالية (ترتيلة) وضع ربنا ثيابه واشتد
بمنديل.
" ثم يصلون صلاة شكر بعد اللقان، ثم عظة لأبينا القديس العظيم يوحنا ذهبي الفم.





قداس خميس العهد
هو أقصر قداس في السنة إذ يقدم الحمل صامتًا وبلا مزامير ولا تحليل ولا سوتيس (أي خلصت) ولا
هيتنيات ولا كاثوليكون (أي رسائل الجامعة) ولا أبركسيس (أي سفر الأعمال) ولا صلح ولا مجمع ولا
ترحيم. وتكون البركة بدون وضع يد ويكون البولس بعد صلاة الشكر مباشرة بدون تقبيل وآجيوس
سنوي ومزمور الإنجيل سنجارى (أي بلحن الفرح – طريقة يرتل بها مزمور فصل الإنجيل في قداسات
الأعياد السيدية – وهو لحن تم وضعه في بلدة سنجار وهي بلدة مصرية قديمة في الوجه البحري بالقرب
من بحيرة البرلس) ويكمل سنوي. وأثناء التوزيع تقال النبوات والمزمور أدريبى (أي بلحن التجنيز –
نسبة إلى كلمة اترهيبي القبطية التي تعني الحزن أو إلى بلدة أتريب قرب أخميم أو بلدة أدريبة في
الصعيد وكان بها كنيسة أنشأها الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين) والإنجيل بلحن البصخة.
http://www.pscopts.org


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*الجمعة العظيمة
صلب السيد المسيح
"المر الذي شربته من المبغضين، يحلي نفسي التي شربت المر من الشرير!
جسدك الذي امتد علي الخشبة يمد ضميري إليك، هذا الذي قصر من
الشياطين ! رأسك التي انحنت علي الصليب، ترفع رأسي التي ضربت من
النجسين ! يداك الطاهرتان اللتان ثقبتا بالمسامير من الكفرة، تنشلاني من
هاوية الشرير ! وجهك الذي قبل البصاق والخزي من العصاة، يصقل وجهي
الذي صار سمجا بخطاياي ! " القديس يوحنا سابا ( الشيخ الروحاني )
أحداث يوم الجمعة العظيمة
١.محاكمة المسيح أمام اليهود
(١ :٢٧ – ٥٧ : (متى ٢٦
(١ :١٥ – ٥٣ : (مرقس ١٤
(٧١ - ٥٤ : (لوقا ٢٢
(٢٤ – ١٢ : (يوحنا ١٨
٢.إنكار بطرس للسيد المسيح
(٧٥ – ٦٩ ،٥٨ : (متى ٢٦
(٧٢ – ٦٦ : (مرقس ١٤
(٦٢ - ٥٦ : (لوقا ٢٢
٣.المحاكمات المدنية
(٣٠ – ٢ : (متى ٢٧
(١٩ - ٢ : (مرقس ١٥
(٢٥ - ١ : (لوقا ٢٣
(٣: ١٩ – ٢٨ : (يوحنا ١٨
٤.الحكم بالصلب
(٣١ : (متى ٢٧
(١٥ : (مرقس ١٥
(٢٥ : (لوقا ٢٣
(١٦ – ١٣ : (يوحنا ١٩
٥.في الطريق إلى الصليب - الصلب
(٣٨ - ٣١ : (متى ٢٧
(٢٨ - ٢٠ : (مرقس ١٥
(٢٨ - ٢٦ : (لوقا ٢٣
(٢٤ – ١٦ : (يوحنا ١٩
٦.فوق الصليب
(٥٠ – ٤٥ : (متى ٢٧
(٣٧ – ٢٣ : (مرقس ١٥
(٤٦ - ٤٤ : (لوقا ٢٣
(٣٠ - ١٦ : (يوحنا ١٩
٧.موت المسيح ودفنه وضبط القبر
(٦٦ – ٥١ : (متى ٢٧
(٤٧ – ٣٨ : (مرقس ١٥
(٥٦ - ٤٥ : (لوقا ٢٣
(٤٢ - ٣١ : (يوحنا ١٩
**http://www.pscopts.org*
*كلمات السيد المسيح السبعة على عود الصليب
􀀿
فقال يسوع
ََََُُ
: يا أبتاه
ََََُ ، اغفر لهم
َُْْْ
،ِ لأنهم لا يع
ََََُّْْ
لمون ماذا يفعلون
َََََََُُْ
.
وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها
ََََََََََُُُْْْ
(٣٤ : .ِِِ (لو ٢٣
(١)
فقال له يسوع
َََََُُُ
: الحق أقول لك
َََََُُّْ : إنك اليوم تكون معِي فِي
ََََََُُّْْ
ِ
الفِردوسِ
َْْْ
(٤٣ : . (لو ٢٣
(٢)
قال لأمهِ
ََُِّ
: يا امرأة، هوذا ابنكِ
َََََُُُْْ . ثم قال لِلتلمِيذِ
َََُِّّْ
: هوذا أمك
َََُُُّ .
(٢٧ ،٢٦ : (يو ١٩
(٣)
يسوع بصو
ََُُْ
تِ عظيم قائلاً
ٍِِ
ََ
:ٍ إيلي، إيلي، لما شبقتني أي
ََََََْْ
:ِِِِِ إلهِي،
َ
ِ
إلهِي، لِماذا تركتنِي؟
ََََََْ
(٤٦ : (مت ٢٧
(٤)
ب
َ
عد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شيء قد كمل، فلكي يتم الكتاب
ََََََََََََََََُُُُّّّْْْْْ
ٍِِِ
ََ
قال
ََ
: أنا عطشان
ََََُْ (٢٨ : . (يو ١٩
(٥)
فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال
َََََََََََُُّّْ : قد أكمل
ََْْ
ِ
.ُ
(٣٠ : (يو ١٩
(٦)
ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال
َََََََََُُْ
:ٍٍِِ يا أبتاه، في يد
َََََُ
ِ
يَك أستودع
ََُْْْ
ِ
َ
روحِي
ُ
(٤٦ : . (لو ٢٣
(٧)
اعتبارًا من ليلة الجمعة العظيمة يضاف إلى
تسبحة لك القوة والمجد عبارة "قوتي وتسبحتي
هو الرب وقد صار لي خلاصًا مقدسًا" بعد عبارة "يا
ربي يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح" لتركيز
الكنيسة على خلاص الرب الذي استعلن بقوة في
يوم الجمعة العظيمة*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

نبذة تاريخية عن الأسبوع:- 

كان في البداية هناك يوم واحد يصام فيه وهو يوم الجمعة العظيمة

وقد حفظ هذا اليوم في اللاشعور المسيحي ضداً لفرح اليهود بعيد 14 نيسان ،

وكانت غايته 

هي الشهادة بالأسف والأسى الذي ملأ قلوب المسيحيين عندما يفكرون في إخوانهم من شعب إسرائيل الذين لم يقبلوا إلى معرفة المسيا .

والى هذا اليوم ( يوم الجمعة العظيمة) أضيف اليوم التالي له وهو يوم السبت الذي أعتبر بالأحرى ذا خاصية الاستعداد المباشر للعيد .

ولقد أشارت الديداخى (تعليم الرسل)

إلى صوم هذين اليومين لاسيما المقبلين إلى المعمودية (الموعوظين) 




ومعروف إن يوم القيامة في البداية المبكرة جداً في الكنيسة كان ليلة عيد القيامة .


فتقول الديداخية

( قبل المعمودية ،ليصم المعمد والذي يعتمد ومن يمكنه (ذلك) من الآخرين وأوص الذي يعتمد ، أن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل المعمودية ) (4:7) 

وهو نفس ما تذكره قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية في القانون (4:19) 

وأيضا تحدث العلامة ترتليان (160- 225م) في كنيسة شمال أفريقيا عن (صوم الفصح) الذي كان يبدأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويدوم حتى فجر أحد القيامة .

كما يذكره القديس إيريناؤس (130-200م) في عبارة له أوردها يوسابيوس المؤرخ

(إن صوم ما قبل الفصح هو يومان أو ثلاثة أي انه في القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت فترة استعداد الفصح لا تتعدى يومان أو ثلاثة أيام).

ثم كان التطور التالي 

لذلك وهو صوم الأسبوع كله

وهو أسبوع الفصح ( ستة أيام) 

والذي عرف فيما بعد باسم( أسبوع الآلام )

وأول ذكر جاء له في الدسقولية السريانية ( ديداسكاليا اى تعاليم الرسل)

التي تم تدوينها في شمال سوريا مابين عامي( 200 -250 م)


وكان قد حفظ أولا في كنيسة أورشليم


ولقد كان صوم الأربعيني منفصلاً عن صوم أسبوع الآلام خلال مرحلة تاريخية معينة 

وكان الصوم يبدأ بعد عيد الأبيفانيا (عيد الغطاس ) مباشرة وهو الثاني عشر من طوبة على نحو ما فعل مخلصنا له المجد ، ثم يفطرون فىاليوم الثاني والعشرين من أمشير وبعد ذلك بمدة يعملون جمعة الآلام ويختمونها بعيد القيامة .

وظلوا على هذا الحال إلى أيام البابا الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام البابا الثاني عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية (188- 230) 

وهذا قرر

أن يكون أسبوع الآلام تاليا لصوم الأربعيني ،وظلت مدة الصومين معاً أربعين يوماً ، وبمعني أخر كان الصوم الكبير ذو الأربعين يوماً ينتهي يوم الجمعة العظيمة وليس جمعة ختام الصوم كما نعرف اليوم

اى أن فتر ة الصوم الكلية أربعين يوماً فقط حاوية فيها أسبوع الفصح المقدس ،

وهذا ما تؤكده الرسالة الفصحية الثانية للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى (328-373 م) والتي كتبها سنة 330م 

وان يكون الفصح المسيحي في الأحد التالي لفصح اليهود ،

وهذا هو التقليد الذي اتبعته كنائس مصر وفلسطين وروما 


فقد كتب البابا بذلك إلى بطاركة الكراسي الثلاثة وهم فيكتور بطريرك رومية ،ومكسيموس بطريرك إنطاكية ، وأغابيوس أسقف أورشليم إلا إن الشرقيين تمسكوا بما كانوا عليه وهو الاحتفال بالفصح يوم 14 نيسان مع اليهود سواء وقع يوم أحد أم لا بحجة أن هذا ما تسلموه من بوليكربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول .

ظل أباء الكنيسة طوال القرون الثلاثة الأولى

يجاهدون لتوحيد هذا العيد ،

حتى جاء مجمع نقية سنة 325م 

وقرر أن يكون العيد في الأحد التالي ليوم 14 نيسان

حتى لا يعيدوا قبل اليهود أو معهم واستمرت الكنائس تسير على هذا النظام إلى أن اصدر البابا جريجورى الثالث عشر أمره بالإصلاح المشهور سنة 1582م

مما ترتب عليه انقسام الكنيسة إلى فريقين ،

اولهما يتمسك بقرار مجمع نيقية وهم الأقباط ومن معهم ، والثاني يتبع الإصلاح الغريغورى.


الجَناز العام:-

في اللغة العربية نقول < جَنز الكاهن الميت> 

أي صلى عليه الجَناز ( بفتح الجيم )

وهو الصلاة على الميت والجَنازة أو الجِنازة وجمعها جَنائز هي المأتم أو الاحتفال الذي يقوم به أهل الميت (جُنز فلان) أي مات وجُعل في الجَنازة [المنجد في اللغة العربية والأعلام]

والتجنيز في اللغة القبطية هو

( بي هيفى )

وله كتاب مختص به يحوى نصوص الصلوات التي تقال فيه وهو كتاب الخدمات.

وصلوات التجنيز في الكنيسة القبطية هي :


· تجنيز البطاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة
· تجنيز القمامصة والقسوس
· تجنيز الشمامسة
· تجنيز الرهبان
· تجنيز الراهبات
· تجنيز الرجال الكبار
· تجنيز النساء الكبار
· تجنيز النساء اللواتي يمتن عند الولادة
· تجنيز الأطفال الذكور
· تجنيز البنات

أما عن التجنيز العام - 

فعندما ينتهي الكاهن من صلاة قداس احد الشعانين يبدأ بتوزيع الأسرار المقدسة ،

ويقول الشعب المزمور المائة والخمسين بلحن الشعانين أيضاً يقفل ستر الهيكل ويبدأ صلاة الجناز العام 

ويذكر عنها يوحنا بن السباع في القرن الثالث عشر :

" تجنيز الأحياء يوم أحد الشعانين.

ثم بعد الساعة التاسعة من النهار يحضر جميع الشعب المسيحي .... إلى البيعة ليحضروا التجنيز العام"

ويسميه بن السباع صلاة الساعة السادسة من يوم أحد الشعانين على اعتبار إن الكاهن يصلى في القداس الساعة الثالثة فقط ويكون التجنيز العام هو صلاة الساعة السادسة 

ولكن لا يوجد في الكتب القديمة ما يوصى بصلاة الساعة الثالثة فقط لان صلاة الساعة التاسعة من يوم أحد الشعانين صلاة مستحدثة أضيفت في الطابعات الحديثة لكتاب البصخة 

وجاء في تعليم الجوهرة النفيسة لطقوس الكنيسة

ما يأتي :-


يجتمع الشعب المسيحي رجالا ونساء كباراً وصغار عبيداً إماء في البيعة المقدسة لحضور التجنيز العام .والغرض من ذلك في هذا اليوم خشية أن يموت أحدهم في جمعة البصخة فلا يجب رفع بخور إلا يومي الخميس والسبت . 

فهذا التجنيز يغنى عن التجنيز في الأربعة الأيام التي لا يجب رفع بخور فيها. بل إذا انتقل احد يحضرون به إلى البيعة وتقرأ عليه الفصول التي تناسب التجنيز من غير رفع بخور.


بعض الملاحظات الهامة على طقس الجناز العام:

1. يلاحظ أن قراءات الجناز العام هي نفس قراءات تجنيز الرجال ولا نعرف هل طقس تجنيز الرجال أُخذ من الجناز العام آم العكس أو بعنى اخر مَن مِن الطقسين أقدم نرجو البحث في هذا الجزء. ولكن الذي يتضح لنا أن اختيار طقس تجنيز الرجال سببه أن قراءاته تتكلم بصفة عامة وموضعها حول(قيامة الراقدين ). فالنبوة (حز 27 : 1-14 ) تتكلم عن إحياء عظام الموتى والبولس ( 1كو 15:1-23) عن قيامتهم فى المسيح وفصل الإنجيل (يو5:19-29) عن قيامة الأبرار منهم إلى الحياة والأشرار إلى الدينونة.


2. الماء الذي يصلى عليه الكاهن أثناء التجنيز هو ماء غير لتكريس سعف النخل وأيضا هو ليس ماء خاص بالتجنيز ولكنه هو ماء التسريح الذي يرش به الشعب في نهاية كل قداس .


3. لا نضع الستور السوداء على المذبح إلا بعد انتهاء التجنيز العام وصرف الشعب .


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت بالاسكندرية 









نبذة تاريخية عن الأسبوع:- 

كان في البداية هناك يوم واحد يصام فيه وهو يوم الجمعة العظيمة وقد حفظ هذا اليوم في اللاشعور المسيحي ضداً لفرح اليهود بعيد 14 نيسان، وكانت غايته هي الشهادة بالأسف والأسى الذي ملأ قلوب المسيحيين عندما يفكرون في إخوانهم من شعب إسرائيل الذين لم يقبلوا إلى معرفة المسيا.

والى هذا اليوم (يوم الجمعة العظيمة) أضيف اليوم التالي له وهو يوم السبت الذي أعتبر بالأحرى ذا خاصية الاستعداد المباشر للعيد.

ولقد أشارت الديداخى (تعليم الرسل) إلى صوم هذين اليومين لاسيما المقبلين إلى المعمودية (الموعوظين) (1) ومعروف إن يوم القيامة في البداية المبكرة جداً في الكنيسة كان ليلة عيد القيامة. فتقول الديداخية( قبل المعمودية،ليصم المعمد والذي يعتمد ومن يمكنه (ذلك) من الآخرين وأوص الذي يعتمد، أن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل المعمودية ) (4:7) 

وهو نفس ما تذكره قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية في القانون (4:19) وأيضا تحدث العلامة ترتليان (160- 225م) في كنيسة شمال أفريقيا عن (صوم الفصح) الذي كان يبدأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويدوم حتى فجر أحد القيامة. كما يذكره القديس إيريناؤس (130-200م) في عبارة له أوردها يوسابيوس المؤرخ (إن صوم ما قبل الفصح هو يومان أو ثلاثة أي انه في القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت فترة استعداد الفصح لا تتعدى يومان أو ثلاثة أيام).

ثم كان التطور التالي لذلك وهو صوم الأسبوع كله وهو أسبوع الفصح (ستة أيام) والذي عرف فيما بعد باسم( أسبوع الآلام ) وأول ذكر جاء له في الدسقولية السريانية ( ديداسكاليا اى تعاليم الرسل) التي تم تدوينها في شمال سوريا مابين عامي( 200 -250 م) وكان قد حفظ أولا في كنيسة أورشليم ولقد كان صوم الأربعيني منفصلاً عن صوم أسبوع الآلام خلال مرحلة تاريخية معينة وكان الصوم يبدأ بعد عيد الأبيفانيا (عيد الغطاس ) مباشرة وهو الثاني عشر من طوبة على نحو ما فعل مخلصنا له المجد، ثم يفطرون فىاليوم الثاني والعشرين من أمشير وبعد ذلك بمدة يعملون جمعة الآلام ويختمونها بعيد القيامة. وظلوا على هذا الحال إلى أيام البابا الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام البابا الثاني عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية (188- 230) وهذا قرر أن يكون أسبوع الآلام تاليا لصوم الأربعيني،وظلت مدة الصومين معاً أربعين يوماً، وبعني أخر كان الصوم الكبير ذو الأربعين يوماً ينتهي يوم الجمعة العظيمة وليس جمعة ختام الصوم كما نعرف اليوم اى أن فتر ة الصوم الكلية أربعين يوماً فقط حاوية فيها أسبوع الفصح المقدس، وهذا ما تؤكده الرسالة الفصحية الثانية للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى (328-373 م) والتي كتبها سنة 330م وان يكون الفصح المسيحي في الأحد التالي لفصح اليهود، وهذا هو التقليد الذي اتبعته كنائس مصر وفلسطين وروما فقد كتب البابا بذلك إلى بطاركة الكراسي الثلاثة وهم فيكتور بطريرك رومية،ومكسيموس بطريرك إنطاكية، وأغابيوس أسقف أورشليم إلا إن الشرقيين تمسكوا بما كانوا عليه وهو الاحتفال بالفصح يوم 14 نيسان مع اليهود سواء وقع يوم أحد أم لا بحجة أن هذا ما تسلموه من بوليكربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

ظل أباء الكنيسة طوال القرون الثلاثة الأولى يجاهدون لتوحيد هذا العيد، حتى جاء مجمع نقية سنة 325م وقرر أن يكون العيد في الأحد التالي ليوم 14 نيسان حتى لا يعيدوا قبل اليهود أو معهم واستمرت الكنائس تسير على هذا النظام إلى أن اصد البابا جريجورى الثالث عشر أمره بالإصلاح المشهور سنة 1582م مما ترتب عليه انقسام الكنيسة إلى فريقين، اولهما يتمسك بقرار مجمع نيقية وهم الأقباط ومن معهم، والثاني يتبع الإصلاح الغريغورى.






منقووووووووووووووول

من


موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*ترتيب ما يقال في أسبوع الآلام :-

فرضت قوانين الرسل على كل مسيحي قراءة العهدين القديم والجديد في أسبوع الآلام وعلى هذا النظام سارت الكنيسة منذ عهدها الأول حتى زمن الأنبا غبريال الثاني السابع والسبعون من باباوات الإسكندرية عام 1258 م رأى صعوبة ذلك على أفراد الشعب، فجمع عدد كبيراً من آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها، ووضع نظاماً لقراءات هذا الأسبوع عبارة عن فصول النبوات والأناجيل المتضمنة ألام السيد المسيح. وجعل لكل ساعة قراءات معينة ورتبها طبقاً لسير الحوادث في الأسبوع الأخير من حياة المخلص على الأرض،وجمع كل ذلك في الكتاب المعروف باسم (الدلال) أو (كتاب البصخة)

وكلمة دلال مأخوذة من الفعل "دل" أي ارشد إلى شيء والدلال هو الكتاب الطقسى الذي يرشد إلى أسلوب تكميل الخدمة الطقسية للمناسبة ولدينا في الكنيسة القبطية دلال أسبوع الآلام ودلال اللقان والسجدة. وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الترتيب إلى أيام الأنبا بطرس أسقف البهنسا الذي رأى أن بعض الساعات في كتاب البصخة رتبت بها قراءات أكثر من غيرها، فتلافى ذلك بأن جعل الساعات متوازية في القراءات،ورتب لكل يوم عظتين كما هو مدون في كتاب البصخة المستعمل الآن. وتوضع الستور السوداء على المنجليا وتوشح الكنيسة كلها بالأغطية السوداء إشارة إلى حزن الكنيسة كمشاركة للمسيح في ألامه، وتكون الصلوات في الخورس الثاني خارج الإسكينى وهذا يذكرنا بآلام الرب وصلبه على جبل الأقرانيون خارج أورشليم،وهذا يذكرنا بذبيحة الخطية في العهد القديم والتي كانت تحرق خارج المحلة لئلا تنجسها (خر 14:29، لا 11,12) 

وهذا يذكرنا بخطيئتنا التي أخرجتنا خارج الفردوس لكي نتوب عنها لكي نعود مرة أخرى بواسطة الخلاص الذي يتم على عود الصليب. 

إليكم صورة لكتاب موجود بالمتحف القبطي( دلال البصخة ) مزين بمختلف النباتات والحيوانات والأشكال الهندسية، ويحمل كذلك زخرفة للأحرف الأولية وشارة تصدير باسم الكاتب الذي خطه وتاريخ التدوين. يضم الكتاب 379 ورقة؛ بواقع 32 سطرا في كل صفحة، وهو مكتوب باللغة القبطية مع ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية على الهامش الأيمن. رمم الكتاب في سنة 1624 من عام الشهداء، في عهد البابا سوريال الخامس (1909م). الأبعاد العرض ٢٨ سم الطول ٤٠ سم.



سواعى البصخة :-

كلمة بصخة في كل اللغات تعنى العبور (تذكار لحادثة عبور الملاك المهلك <خر 12:23> )

تم تقسيم اليوم إلى خمس سواعى نهارية وخمس ليلية 

الخمس النهارية تحتوى على (باكر – ثالثة – سادسة- تاسعة – حادية عشر )

الخمس الليلية تحتوى على ( أولى – ثالثة – سادسة – تاسعة – حادية عشر )

(أما في يوم الجمعة العظيمة فتصلى الكنيسة صلاة سادسة وهى صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر )

وترتيب كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة هو كالأتي :-

* النبوات : وتقرا قبطياً وتفسر عربياً وتقرأ النبوات قبل الإنجيل إشارة إلى إن العهد القديم كان توطئة للجديد وإظهار لنبوات الأنبياء عن السيد المسيح.

* العظة: وهى تكون في السواعى النهارية فقط وتكون لقديسين عظماء في الكنيسة مثل( البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى والأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين...... ) ويكون لها لحن رائع يسمى لحن مقدمة وختام العظة وهو لحن (اوكاتى كاسيس).

* تسبحة (لك القوة والمجد.... ثوك تا تى جوم.....) وهى تسبحة تقال 12 مرة في كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة وهى تقال بدل مزامير الساعة وذلك لأن المزامير مملؤة بالنبوات عن حياة يسوع من بدء تجسده إلى صعوده وبما إننا نصنع تذكار آلامه فحسب، فقد اختير منها ما يلائم ذلك، وهذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس.. منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين شيخا أنهم يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين "أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة" (رؤ 4 : 11). و قد جاء في التقليد أن الرب يسوع عندما كان يصلى ببكاء و عرق في بستان جثيمانى "و ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22 : 43). وتختم هذه التسبحة كل مرة بالصلاة الربانية. 

* المزمور: يرتل المزمور باللحن الأدريبى وهى طريقة حزينة مناسبة لحالة الحزن التي تعيشها الكنيسة 

* الإنجيل : قبطياً ثم يفسر عربياً ويلحن بلحن الحزن 

* الطرح : وبعد الإنجيل يقرأ الطرح وهو يتضمن معنى الإنجيل الذي قرىء، مع الحث على العمل بما جاء فيه وله لحن مقدمة الطرح وختام الطرح وطريقته تتغير حسب المناسبة وفى أسبوع الآلام يقال بلحن الحزن

* الطلبة : ثم تقال الطلبة وفيها تلتمس الكنيسة رحمة الله لشعبه وبركته لجميع مخلوقاته وقبوله لصلواتنا وتكون بغير مطانيات في أثناء السواعى الليلية لأنه وقت فطر 

* لحن ابؤورو وكيرياليسون : ونهاية الطلبة يرتل الشعب لحن ابؤورو بطريقة الحزن وتستخدم طريقة الأنتيفونا في المرابعة وقبل كل ربع تقال كيرياليسون.

* البركة : وأخيراً يتلو الكاهن البركة المستعملة في جمعة الآلام ثم يختمها بالصلاة الربانية ويصرف الشعب بسلام.



ملاحظات عامة على أسبوع الآلام 

* تضاء 3 شموع أثناء خدمة صلاة البصخة

ذلك رمزا لكلمة "نور" سراج لرجلي كلامك و نور لسبيلي". و نحن فى كل صلاة من البصخة نقرأ نبؤات و مزمور و انجيل فكل شمعه ترمز لقراءة من هذه القراءات الثلاثة.

* لا تقام القداسات الإلهية أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء في أيام أسبوع البصخة. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

ذلك لأن خروف الفصح كان يشترى فى اليوم العاشر و يبقى تحت الحفظ الى اليوم الرابع عشر (خر 12 : 36)، حيث أن الخروف يذبح فى اليوم المذكور بين العشاءين. و بما أن يوم السبت كان بدء الفصح فى السنة التى صلب فيها مخلصنا الصالح، فيكون ذبح الخروف يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان بين العشاءين و بما أن مخلصنا له المجد صنع العهد الجديد قبل ذبح خروف فصح اليهود بيوم واحد، فلا تكون ذبيحة فى الأيام من الاثنين إلى الأربعاء و في يوم الخميس رسم السيد المسيح سر الشكر.

* لا تقال فقرة "باسوتير إن اغاثوس" اى "مخلصى الصالح" إلا في الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم ثلاثاء البصخة 

لأن التشاور لصلب الرب يسوع بدأ من ليلة الأربعاء. فعملية الخلاص بدأت من هذا الوقت. لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا أيام الخماسين لنتذكر أن فى مثل هذا اليوم ذهب الاسخريوطى الى رؤساء الكهنة للتشاور معهم فى تسليم سيده

* تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداء من ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من خدمة قداس سبت الفرح

ذلك لنتذكر "قبلة الخيانة" التى جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة لتسليم السيد "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو 22 : 48)

* الكنيسة تعلم بأن الأناجيل الأربعة تقرأ في أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء و الخميس من أسبوع البصخة فتقرأ بشائر متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا كل بشارة فى يوم من الأيام.

ذلك لأن حوادث الآلام كتبت في الأربع بشائر باتفاق عجيب و لكي نسمو فى حياتنا الروحية يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية و هي تشهد لي"(يو 5 : 39)



منقووووووووووول

من


موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

كيف نستفيد روحياً من أسبوع الالام ؟



بقلم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


إن الانسان الذى لا يستفيد روحياً فى اسبوع الالام ، من الصعب أن يستفيد فى الايام العادية لآن الالام هى اعمق تأثيراً فى النفس . مشاعر الفرح قد تكون سطحية . ولكن مشاعر الآلم عميقة ، وتصل إلى داخل الانسان ، وتمس القلب والشعور والعاطفة والاحساس . 


اذن ما هى النصائح التى نقدمها فى هذا الاسبوع ؟




*1. السلوك خارج الكنيسة كما فى داخلها :* 



أ‌. داخل الكنيسة ستائر سوداء ، نصلى خارج المحلة ، ألحان حزينة ، قراءات لها طابع معين ، تركيز فى الالام السيد المسيح ، خشوع ... وخارج الكنيسة ضحك ومزاح ولهو وفكاهات ... والذى نبنيه داخل الكنيسة نهدمه خارجها ... 
نضيع كل ما استفدناه .. ! والتأثيرات الروحية التى تحدث لنا داخل الكنيسة نفقدها خارج الكنيسة تماماً ...
ب . داخل الكنيسة لا نفكر الا فى الام السيد المسيح ... بينما خارجها عشرات من الموضوعات ، نسرح فيها ونتكلم فيها وكاننا لسنا فى اسبوع الالام ..فياليتنا على قدر إمكاننا ، نركز الفكر والحديث فى الالام وفى تأملات حول احداث هذا الاسبوع . فلنعش فى اسبوع الالام خارج المحلة ، وحدنا خارج الوسط العلمانى المحيط بنا ...



*2. الاعتكاف :*

إن كنا فى ايام الصوم العادية نضع أمامنا قول الكتاب " قدسوا صوماً ، نادوا باعتكاف " " يوئيل 2 : 15 " فكم بالاولى يكون ذلك فى اسبوع الالام ؟ 
وذلك بالبعد عن اللقاءات والاحاديث غير اللازمة . وأيضاً بالبعد عن شتى الترفيهات ووسائل التسلية ، فلا تضيع وقتك فى قراءة المجلات والجرائد ، والانشغال بما فيها من اخبار وفكاهات . وكذلك البعد عن الراديو والتلفزيون .
لقد تفرغ أهل نينوى للرب خلال صومهم ، وأعطونا بذلك درساً وها نحن نجتاز ايام هى اقدس من صوم نينوى . فعلى الاقل أوقات فراغك ركزها فى الرب . 



*3. إتبع خطوات السيد المسيح : *

تتبع حياة السيد المسيح فى هذا الاسبوع خطوة خطوة . منذ ان رفض الملك الارضى يوم احد الشعانين ، وفقد اليهود املهم فيه ، إلى أن صلبوه ووضعوه فى القبر . ولتكن لك تأملاتك فى كل أيام البصخة بما يناسبها . 
فقد رفض السيد المسيح الملك الارضى يوم الاحد لآن مملكته روحية . ابحث أنت هل ارضيت الرب فى ملكه الروحى ؟ هل يوجد فيك شىء لا يملكه المسيح ؟ كيف تخضع كل ما فيك لملكوته ؟ وفى الجناز العام ، قل لنفسك : لو حدث أننى مت فى هذا الاسبوع ، ترى اين سأكون ؟ ليتنى إذن استفيد من هذا الجناز العام وكأننى أستعد لآبديتى وأعتبر هذا الجناز العام كأنه خاص بى . 
وإن وجدت طقس الكنسة قد منع التقبيل والسلام من عشية أربعاء البصخة تذكاراً لقبلة يهوذا ، قل فى صلاتك : كم مرة يارب قبلتك قبلة يهوذا ؟ كم من مرة أسجد قدام هيكلك وأقبل أعتابه ، وأنا أخونك بخطاياى ؟! كم مرة علقت صليباً على صرى إشارة إلى أننى أبنك وأحد تابعيك ، بينما صدرى هذا يبعد كثيراً عنك !! . 
كم مرة قلت لك فى صلاتى عبارات الحب ، بينما قلبى مبتعد عنك بعيداً .. ؟ 
ليتنى حينما أقبلك يارب يكون ذلك بجدية وبحب وصدق . أقبلك بقلب يحبك ، ولا يخونك بخطاياه . 
كل هذا فى تتبعك لآحداث أسبوع الالام ، وأيضاً : 
إتخذ قراءات الكنيسة فى هذا الاسبوع مجالاً لتأملاتك . 


" كتاب أسبوع الالام "


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

سلوكنا فى أسبوع الآلام لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 







































أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة, وأكثرها روحانية…. هو أسبوع مملوء بالذكريات المقدسة في أخطر مرحلة من مراحل الخلاص, وأهم فصل فيها هو قصة الفداء. وقد اختارت الكنيسة لهذا الأسبوع قراءات معينة من العهدين القديم والجديد , كلها مشاعر وأحاسيس مؤثرة للغاية توضح علاقة الله بالبشر. كما اختارت له مجموعة من الألحان العميقة, ومن التأملات والتفاسير الروحية. 
ويسمونه أسبوع الآلام, أو أسبوع البصخة المقدس, أو الأسبوع المقدس. 
Holy Week (الأسبوع المقدس 
وكل يوم فيه هو أقدس يوم بالنسبة إلى أسمه في السنة كلها. 
فيوم الخميس مثلاً يسمونه The Holy Thursday أي الخميس المقدس. ويوم الجمعة يسمونه The Holy Friday أي الجمعة المقدسة, وهكذا… كان هذا الأسبوع مكرساً كله للعبادة, يتفرغ فيه الناس من جميع أعمالهم, ويجتمعون في الكنائس طوال الوقت للصلاة والتأمل. كانوا يأخذون عطلة من أعمالهم, ليتفرغوا للرب ولتلك الذكريات المقدسة. ولا يعملون عملاً على الإطلاق سوى المواظبة على الكنيسة والسهر فيها للصلاة, والاستماع إلى الألحان العميقة والقراءات المقدسة…. 
ما أكثر الناس الذين يأخذون عطلة في الأعياد والأفراح, وفى قضاء مشاغلهم. ولكن ما أجمل أن نأخذ عطلة لنقضيها مع الله في الكنيسة. الملوك والأباطرة المسيحيون كانوا يمنحون عطلة في هذا الأسبوع. كانوا يمنحون جميع الموظفين في الدولة عطلة ليتفرغوا للعبادة في الكنيسة خلال أسبوع الآلام. وقيل إن الإمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير كان يطلق الأسرى والمساجين في هذا الأسبوع المقدس ليشتركوا مع باقي المؤمنين في العبادة, لأجل روحياتهم وتكوين علاقة لهم مع الله. ولعل ذلك يكون تهذيباً لهم وإصلاحاً. وكان السادة أيضاً يمنحون عبيدهم عطلة للعبادة . فإن كان الوحي الإلهي قد قال عن اليوم المقدس "عملاً من الأعمال لا تعمل فيه", فإنه قال أيضاً "لا تصنع عملاً ما, أنت وابنك وابنتك, وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك, ونزيلك الذي داخل أبوابك" (خر10:20). حقاً إن عبدك وأمتك لهما أيضاً حق في أن يعبدا الله مثلك, وأن يشتركا في قدسية تلك الأيام. من حق الخدم أن يتفرغوا أيضاً من أعمالهم لعبادة الرب. وهكذا حتى في أعمق أيام الرق, لم تسمح الكنيسة بأن تكون روحيات السادة مبنية على حرمان العبيد. بل الكل للرب, يعبدونه معاً ويتمتعون معاً بعمق هذا الأسبوع وتأثيره ……وقوانين الرسل- في أيام الرق- كانت تحتم أن يأخذ العبيد أسبوع عطلة في البصخة المقدسة, وأسبوعاً آخر بمناسبة القيامة. فهل أنت تعطل خدمك وموظفيك خلال أسبوع الآلام؟؟ 
ومن المعروف طبعاً, أن الناس إن تفرغوا للعبادة في هذا الأسبوع, وعاشوا خلاله في نسك, فسوف لا يحتاجون إلى خدم يخدمونهم. وكانت مظاهر الحزن واضحة تماماً في الكنيسة. أعمدة الكنيسة ملفوفة بالسواد. الأيقونات أيضاً مجللة بالسواد. وكذلك المانجليا, وبعض جدران الكنيسة …… الألحان حزينة, والقراءات عن الآلام وأحداث هذا الأسبوع. المؤمنون جميعاً بعيدون عن كل مظاهر الفرح. السيدات تحرم عليهن الزينة خلال هذا الأسبوع. فلا يلبسن الحلي, ولا يتجملن, ولا يظهر شئ من ذلك في ملابسهن…. 
الحفلات طبعاً كلها ملغاة. الكنيسة كلها في حزن, وفى شركة الآم المسيح. فهل نحن نحتفظ بهذا الحزن المقدس خلال هذا الأسبوع؟؟؟ أو على الأقل هل نحتفظ بوقارنا فيه؟؟ أم نحن نقضى أوقات كثيرة منه في عبث ومرح ولهو. ونكون خارج الكنيسة في وضع يختلف عن وضعنا داخل الكنيسة؟؟!! 
وكانت الكنيسة في هذا الأسبوع تعيش في نسك شديد. بعض النساك كانوا يصموون الأسبوع كله. أو يصمون ثلاثة أيام ويأكلون أكلة واحدة. ثم يصموون الثلاثة أيام الباقية. وكثير من المؤمنين كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً من الخميس مساءاً حتى قداس العيد. وغالبيتهم كانوا لا يأكلون في أسبوع الآلام سوى الخبز والملح فقط وإن لم يستطيعوا, فالخبز والدقة. أما الضعفاء, فعلى الأقل كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً حلو المذاق من الطعام الصيامى كالحلوى والمربى والعسل مثلاً. لأنه لا يليق بهم أن يأكلوا شيئاً حلواً وهم يتذكرون آلام الرب لأجلهم. كما كانوا لا يأكلون طعاما مطبوخاً. بسبب النسك من جهة, ولكي لا يشغلهم إعداد الطعام عن العبادة من جهة أخرى. وفى كل هذا النسك كانوا يذكرون آلام السيد المسيح. غالبية الأسرار كانت تعطل ما عدا سرى الاعتراف والكهنوت. ما كانوا يمارسون المعمودية ولا الميرون في أسبوع الآلام, وما كان يرفع بخور ولا تقام قداسات, إلا يوم خميس العهد وسبت النور. وطبعاً من الاستحالة ممارسة سر الزواج. أما سر مسحة المرضى, فكانت تقام صلواته في جمعة ختام الصوم, قبل أسبوع الآلام. كذلك لم تكن تقام صلوات تجنيز في هذا الأسبوع. ومن ينتقل فيه لا يرفع عليه بخور, بل يدخل جثمانه إلى الكنيسة ويحضر صلوات البصخة, ويقرأ عليه التحليل مع صلاة خاصة. وصلوات الأجبية كانت تعطل في أسبوع الآلام. ويستعاض عنها بتسبحة البصخة. وذلك لأن صلوات الأجبية تقدم لنا مناسبات متعددة, ونحن نريد أن نتفرغ لآلام المسيح فقط….فمثلا صلاة باكر, نتذكر فيها ميلاد المسيح, وصلاة نصف الليل نتذكر فيها مجيئه الثاني, وصلاة الساعة الثالثة نتذكر فيها حلول الروح القدس….ونحن نريد في هذا الأسبوع أن نركز على آلام المسيح فقط. وحتى صلاة الساعة السادسة التي تذكرنا بصلبه, وصلاة الساعة التاسعة التي تذكرنا بموته, نؤجلها إلى يوم الجمعة الكبيرة, لأننا نريد أن نتتبع المسيح في هذا الأسبوع خطوة خطوة. ومن جهة المزامير ننتقى منها في هذا الأسبوع ما يناسب. ونترك باقي مزامير التي تشمل معاني كثيرة غير الآلام وغير أحداث هذا الأسبوع المقدس 
لماذا سمي هذا الأسبوع بأسبوع البصخة؟؟ كلمة بصخة معناها فصح ومأخوذة من قول الرب في قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى الدم, أعبر عنكم" (خر 13:12). كانت النجاة بواسطة الدم في يوم الفصح الأول. والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1 كو 5). ونحن في هذا الأسبوع نذكر الآم السيد المسيح الذي قدم نفسه فصحاً لأجلنا, لكي حينما يرى الآب دم هذا الفصح يعبر عنا سيف المهلك, فلا نهلك. نتذكر أن دمه كان عوضاً عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم, كما حدث يوم الفصح الأول (خر 12)



اجلعلنا يارب ان نقضي هذا الاسبوع في حضرتك وفي حضنك بدل حضن العالم
صلوه من اجلي



:download:

للملف بقية 

تابعوا 
لو 
تحبوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

اسبوع الالام
أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة, وأكثرها روحانية…. 

هو أسبوع مملوء بالذكريات المقدسة فى أخطر مرحلة من مراحل الخلاص, وأهم فصل فى قصة الفداء 

وقد أختارت الكنيسة لهذا الأسبوع قراءات معينة من العهدين القديم والحديث, كلها مشاعر وأحاسيس مؤثرة للغاية توضح علاقة الله بالبشر. كما أختارت له مجموعة من الألحان العميقة, ومن التأملات والتفاسير الروحية. 

ويسمونه أسبوع الآلام, أو أسبوع البصخة المقدس, أو الأسبوع المقدس. 

ففى اللغة الإنجليزية يقولون عنه The Holy Week (الأسبوع المقدس), وكل يوم فيه هو أقدس يوم بالنسبة إلى أسمه فى السنة كلها. فيوم الخميس مثلاً يسمونه The Holy Thursday أى الخميس المقدس. ويوم الجمعة يسمونه The Holy Friday أى الجمعة المقدسة, وهكذا… 

كان هذا الأسبوع مكرساً كله للعبادة, يتفرغ فيه الناس من جميع أعمالهم, ويجتمعون فى الكنائس طوال الوقت للصلاة والتأمل. 

كانوا يأخذون عطلة من أعمالهم, ليتفرغوا للرب ولتلك الذكريات المقدسة. ولا يعملون عملاً على الإطلاق سوى المواظبة على الكنيسة والسهر فيها للصلاة, والأستماع إلى الألحان العميقة والقراءات المقدسة…. 

ما أكثر الناس الذين يأخذون عطلة فى الأعياد والأفراح, وفى قضاء مشاغلهم. ولكن ما أجمل أن نأخذ عطلة لنقضيها مع الله فى الكنيسة. 

الملوك والأباطرة المسيحيون كانوا يمنحون عطلة فى هذا الأسبوع. 

كانوا يمنحون جميع الموظفين فى الدولة عطلة ليتفرغوا للعبادة فى الكنيسة خلال أسبوع الآلام. وقيل إن الأمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير كان يطلق الأسرى والمساجين فى هذا الأسبوع المقدس ليشتركوا مع باقى المؤمنين فى العبادة, لأجل روحياتهم وتكوين علاقة لهم مع الله. ولعل ذلك يكون تهذيباً لهم وإصلاحاً. 

وكان السادة أيضاً يمنحون عبيدهم عطلة للعبادة . فإن كان الوحى الإلهى قد قال عن اليوم المقدس "عملاً من الأعمال لا تعمل فيه", فإنه قال أيضاً "لاتصنع عملاً ما, أنت وإبنك وإبنتك, وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك, ونزيلك الذى داخل أبوابك" (خر10:20). حقاً إن عبدك وأمتك لهما أيضاً حق فى أن يعبدا الله مثلك, وأن يشتركا فى قدسية تلك الأيام. من حق الخدم أن يتفرغوا أيضاً من أعمالهم لعبادة الرب. وهكذا حتى فى أعمق أيام الرق, لم تسمح الكنيسة بأن تكون روحيات السادة مبنية على حرمان العبيد. بل الكل للرب, يعبدونه معاً ويتمتعون معاً بعمق هذا الأسبوع وتأثيره ……وقوانين الرسل- فى أيام الرق- كانت تحتم أن يأخذ العبيد أسبوع عطلة فى البصخة المقدسة, وأسبوعاً آخر بمناسبة القيامة. 

فهل أنت تعطل خدمك وموظفيك خلال أسبوع الآلام؟؟ 

ومن المعروف طبعاً, أن الناس إن تفرغوا للعبادة فى هذا الأسبوع, وعاشوا خلاله فى نسك, فسوف لا يحتاجون إلى خدم يخدمونهم. 

وكانت مظاهر الحزن واضحة تماماً فى الكنيسة. 

أعمدة الكنيسة ملفوفة بالسواد. الأيقونات أيضاً مجللة بالسواد. وكذلك المانجليا, وبعض جدران الكنيسة …… الألحان حزينة, والقراءات عن الآلام وأحداث هذا الأسبوع. المؤمنون جميعاً بعيدون عن كل مظاهر الفرح. السيدات تحرم عليهن الزينة خلال هذا الأسبوع. فلا يلبسن الحلى, ولا يتجملن, ولا يظهر شئ من ذلك فى ملابسهن….الحفلات طبعاً كلها ملغاة. الكنيسة كلها فى حزن, وفى شركة الآم المسيح. 

فهل نحن نحتفظ بهذا الحزن المقدس خلال هذا الأسبوع؟؟؟ 

أو على الأقل هل نحتفظ بوقارنا فيه؟؟ أم نحن نقضى أوقات كثيرة منه فى عبث ومرح ولهو. ونكون خارج الكنيسة فى وضع يختلف عن وضعنا داخل الكنيسة؟؟!! 

وكانت الكنيسة فى هذا الأسبوع تعيش فى نسك شديد. 

بعض النساك كانوا يطوون الأسبوع كله. أو يطوون ثلاثة أيام ويأكلون أكلة واحدة. ثم يطوون الثلاثة أيام الباقية. وكثيرمن المؤمنين كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً من الخميس مساءاً حتى قداس العيد. وغالبيتهم كانوا لا يأكلون فى أسبوع الآلام سوى الخبز والملح فقط وإن لم يستطيعوا, فالخبز والدقة. أما الضعفاء, فعلى الأقل كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً حلو المذاق من الطعام الصيامى كالحلوى والمربى والعسل مثلاً. لأنه لا يليق بهم أن ياكلوا شيئاً حلواً وهم يتذكرون آلام الرب لأجلهم. كما كانوا لا 

يأكلون طعاما مطبوخاً. بسبب النسك من جهة, ولكى لا يشغلهم إعداد الطعام عن العبادة من جهة أخرى. وفى كل هذا النسك كانوا يذكرون آلام السيد المسيح. 

غالبية الأسرار كانت تعطل ما عدا سرى الأعتراف والكهنوت. 

ما كانوا يمارسون المعمودية ولا الميرون فى أسبوع الآلام, وما كان يرفع بخور ولا تقام قداسات, إلا يوم خميس العهد وسبت النور. وطبعاً من الأستحالة ممارسة سر الزواج. أما سر مسحة المرضى, فكانت تقام صلواته فى جمعة ختام الصوم, قبل أسبوع الآلام. كذلك لم تكن تقام صلوات تجنيز فى هذا الأسبوع. ومن ينتقل فيه لا يرفع عليه بخور, بل يدخل جثمانه إلى الكنيسة ويحضر صلوات البصخة, ويقرأ عليه التحليل مع صلاة خاصة. 

وصلوات الأجبية كانت تعطل فى أسبوع الآلام. 

ويستعاض عنها بتسبحة البصخة. وذلك لأن صلوات الأجبية تقدم لنا مناسبات متعددة, ونحن نريد أن نتفرغ لآلام المسيح فقط….فمثلا صلاة باكر, نتذكر فيها ميلاد المسيح, وصلاة نصف الليل نتذكر فيها مجيئه الثانى, وصلاة الساعة الثالثة نتذكر فيها حلول الروح القدس….ونحن نريد فى هذا الأسبوع أن نركز على آلام المسيح فقط. وحتى صلاة الساعة السادسة التى تذكرنا بصلبه, وصلاة الساعة التاسعة التى تذكرنا بموته, نؤجلها إلى يوم الجمعة الكبيرة, لأننا نريد أن نتتبع المسيح فى هذا الأسبوع خطوة خطوة. 

ومن جهة المزامير ننتقى منها فى هذا الأسبوع ما يناسب. 

ونترك باقى مزامير التى تشمل معانى كثيرة غير الآلام وغير أحداث هذا الأسبوع المقدس. 

لماذا سمى هذا الأسبوع بأسبوع البصخة؟؟ 

كلمة بصخة معناها فصح ومأخوذة من قول الرب فى قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى الدم, أعبر عنكم" (خر 13:12). كانت النجاة بواسطة الدم فى يوم الفصح الأول. والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1 كو 5). ونحن فى هذا الأسبوع نذكر الآم السيد المسيح الذى قدم نفسه فصحاً لأجلنا, لكى حينما يرى الآب دم هذا الفصح يعبر عنا سيف المهلك, فلا نهلك. نتذكر أن دمه كان عوضاً عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم, كما حدث يوم الفصح الأول (خر 12). 

إنها أيام مقدسة 

أيام البصخة هى أيام مقدسة, أو هى أقدس أيام السنة. فما الذى نقصده بأنها أيام مقدسة؟؟ 

المفروض طبعاً أن كل أيام حياتنا مقدسة…. 

وفى كل يوم يمر علينا، نصلى فى صلاة الشكر قائلين: "إحفظنا فى هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام….". نقول هذا فى كل يوم من أيام حياتنا، لأن حياتنا التى أشتراها الرب بدمه، أصبحت حياة مقدسة، قدسها الرب بهذا الدم. ومع ذلك 

لا ننكر أن هناك أياماً مقدسة أكثر من غيرها….. 

ولعل أول إشارة لذلك هى تقديس يوم للرب كل أسبوع. وعن ذلك يقول الكتاب فى قصة الخليقة: "وبارك الرب اليوم السابع وقدسه" (تك3:2). ثم أمر الإنسان قائلاً: "أحفظ يوم السبت لتقدسه" (تث 12:5). 

أنه يوم الرب، يوم مقدس 

يوم باركه الرب وقدسه, وطلب إلينا أيضاً أن نقدسه….يسمونه فى اليونانية (كيرياكى) أى الخاص بالرب، أى يوم الرب…. هو يوم مخصص للرب، لا نعمل فيه عملاً من الأعمال حسب الوصية. وكذلك فى كل الأيام المقدسة التى أشار إليها الرب (لا 23). 

أنها أيام لها قداسة غير عادية، ليست كباقى الأيام. 

الحياة كلها مقدسة. ولكن أيام الرب لها قداسة غير عادية، تفوق قداسة باقى الأيام. لأنها مخصصة للرب. وهناك أوقات لها قدسية خاصة، لأعتبارات روحية معينة. فمع أن الحياة كلها مقدسة، لكن 

أوقات الصلاة مثلاً, أوقات التأمل، أوقات الرؤى والاستعلانات….هى أوقات لها قدسية من نوع خاص غير عادى…. 

وهناك أيام مقدسة فى حياة كل إنسان. 

فاليوم الذى ظهر فيه الرب لشاول الطرسوسى (أع 9)، هو يوم له قدسية خاصة. واليوم الذى رأى فيه القديس يوحنا الحبيب رؤياه التى سجلها فى سفر خاص، هو أيضاً يوم له قدسية خاصة. وأيام الأعياد كذلك لها قدسيتها. وكذلك أيام الصوم هى أيام غير عادية. وإن كانت أيام الصوم الكبير هى اقدس أيام السنة، وأسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام الصوم الكبير، يمكننا إذن أن نقول: 

إن أسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام السنة. 

الصوم فيه فى أعلى درجات النسك أكثر من أى صوم آخر. والعبادة فيه على مستوى أعمق، حيث يجتمع المؤمنون معاً فى الكنيسة طوال الأسبوع يرفعون الصلوات بروح واحدة، ويستمعون إلى قراءات منتخبة من العهدين القديم والجديد، مع ألحان لها تأثير خاص، وطقس كنسى ينفرد به هذا الأسبوع المقدس. وذكريات هذا الأسبوع عميقة فى تأثيرها، نتبع فيها السيد المسيح خطوة خطوة، ونحن نرتل له تسبحة البصخة المعروفة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا". 

والمشاعر الروحية فى هذا الأسبوع، لها عمقها الخاص. 

الناس يكونون فيه أكثر حرصاً وتدقيقاً وجدية، وأكثر تفرغاً لله. طبعاً التفرغ الكامل هو الوضع الأساسى. فإن لم يتوفر، يتفرغ الإنسان على قدر إمكانه، ويعطى الوقت لله…. 

إنه أسبوع ندخل فيه فى شركة الآم المسيح. 

نضع أمامنا كل آلامه من أجلنا، فى انسحاق قلب، وفى توبة صادقة، لكى نستعد للتناول فى يوم الخميس الكبير، اليوم الذى أعطى فيه الرب عهده المقدس لتلاميذه الآطهار، وأسس هذا السر العظيم]…..


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

الستائر السوداء في أسبوع الآلام



التي توضع في الكنيسة، فهي ليس مرجد إعلان حداد أو حزن عام، نحن لا نحزن علي السيد المسيح فهو قال لبنات أورشليم " لا تبكين علي بل ابكين علي أنفسكن وأولادكن " وكان يقصد أن يوجه النظر الي الانسان نفسه، فهو ان كان تألم ومات لكنه كان يعرف أنه سوف يقوم وينتصر علي الموت، ويصعد.. الخ، فهو كان وائق من كل هذا، لكن الحزن علي الخطية التي سبت للرب كل  هذه الالام فنحن نقول في القسمة السريانية " أحزني يا نفسى علي خطاياك التي سببت لفاديك الحبيب كل هذه الالام اغسلي جرحة فيك واحتمي فيه عندما يهيج عليك العدو ".
*وكذلك تعبيراً عن حزن التلاميذ حينما سمعوا حديث الرب عن آلامه وموته (التلاميذ رمز للكنيسة) توضع الستائر علي الحوائط والعمدان و المنجليات و ستور الهيكل (في الكنيسة عموماً) إشارة الي سيطرة الخطية قبل الفداء، هذه ساعتكم وسلكان الظلمة. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
لذلك أسبوع الالام يسبب للنفس حزن وتوبة عن الخطية، فهو من كثرة الندم والحزن يتوب عن خطاياه.




*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*


الشموع في أسبوع الآلام


*- توضع علي المنارة بجانب المنجلية إشارة لنور القراءات ولذلك توضع 3 شمعات إشارة الي النبوات و المزامير و الاناجيل (البشائر) *
*- كذلك أمام الصلبوت توضع الشموع، فهي تعني البذل، والتضحية. *
*- أيضاً لأن السيد المسيح هو نور العالم الذي بذلك ذاته عنا. فهو الذي تنبأ عنه الانبياء كرز الرسل به، وتنادي به الكنيسة. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

التسبحة في اسبوع الألام

*لك القوة والمجد والبركة.. الخ نقولها 12 مرة كل ساعة، عندنا 5 ساعات نهارية، 5 ساعات ليلية فيبقي رقم 10 موجود، رقم 12 موجود، فرقم 12 (3 × 4) يشير الي ملكوت الله، الثالوث يملك علي أركان الارض الاربعة، ورقم 10 يشير الي السماء، وعندها نقول " لك القوة والمجد والبركة " ونقصد أن السيد المسيح المخلص هو مصدر القوة لأنه من السماء " ليس أحد صعد الي السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء أبن الانسان الذي هو في السماء " (يو 3: 13) وعبارة (كلمة قبطي) عبارة اللحن الذي قاله الملاك للسيد المسيح عندما جاء ليقويه لكن وجد أن السيد المسيح هو مصدر القوة قال له " لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة.. الخ " هذه التسبحة نقولها بدل المزامير 12 مرة كل ساعة مكان ال 12 مزمور للأسباب التالية: *
*· فالمزامير بها نبوات عن التجسد و الصعود.. الخ لكن نحن في هذا الاسبوع نركز علي الالام. لذلك نحن نأخذ من المزامير ما يشير الي هذه الالام في المزامير التي تقال قل الاناجيل مثل " رفضوني أنا الحبيب مثل ميت مرذول.. كلامه ألين من الدهن وهو نصال " *
*· صلوات المزامير فيها تسابيح علي أمور كثيرة، لكننا هنا نركز علي تمجيد الرب علي خلاصه العظيم الذي صنعه لنا وشكره علي محبيته الالهية الفائقة. *
*· للأشتراك مع الملائكة في ترنيمتهم للسيد المسيح علي موته وقيامته " مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح أن يأخذ القدره والغني  والحكمة والقوة والكرامة والمجد والبركة، وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلي الارض وتحت الارض وما علي البحر كل ما فيها سمعتها قائلة للجالس علي العرش وللخروف البركة، والكرامة والمجد والسلطان الي أبد الابدين (سفر الرؤيا 5: 12، 13) وذلك لأن السيد المسيح تألم من أجلنا وخلصنا بموته.*
*·   الاعلان أن السيد المسيح تألم باردته ولم يكن آلام مفروضة عليه " لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها ". مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*·   لكي نعترف بأن السيد المسيح مات عنها هو حي الي الابد. *
*·   الاعلان ان الكنيسة بيسوع المسيح  نالت الكرامة والمجد والبركة والخلاص، فترد هذه الصفات التي أصلها بالتسبيح. *
سبب تكرار التسبحة 3 مرات في كل دفعة: 
*·   إشارة الي شغف الكنيسة بحبها للذي تألم لأجلها. *
*·   التأكيد علي قدره وقوة السيد المسيح ولو أنه أظهر الضعف. *
وتكرر التسبحة 12 دفعة لأن: 
*·   رقم 12 (3 × 4) يشير الي ملكوت الله – الثالوث يملك علي أركان الارض (القديس أغسطينوس)*
*·   رقم 13 يعتبر رمز للمختارين من أسباط بني إسرائيل (رؤ 7: 4 – 8) لذلك نحن نرجو أن نكون  في عداد المختارين. *
*الاضافات التي تقال في تسبحة علي مدار أسبوع الالام: *
*(1)   اضافة عبارة " مخلصي الصالح " أبتداء من الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء وهي الساعة التي بدأ فيها يهوذا التشاور مع اليهود لتسليم سيده ابتدأ يكشف الطريق لعمله الخلاصي. *
*(2)   اضافة عبارة:قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب وقد صار خلاصاً مقدساً، من ليلة الجمعة. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

عدم إقامة قداس في 3 أيام في أسبوع الآلام

عدم اقامة قداس إلهي خلال الثلاثة أيام (الاثنين والثلاثاء والاربعاء) 
ولا أحد يدخل الي المذبح خلال هذه الايام سبب ذلك: 
*- سر تذكار الطرد من الفردوس: لنتذكر الطرد الذي نالته البشرية نتيجة المعصية حتي يدخل في ذهن الناس خطورة الخطية التي تؤدي الي الطرد من حضره الله، الانفصال عنه. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*- لأن السيد المسيح لم يكن قد أسس سر الشركة " حيث رسم هذا السر يوم الخميس ". *
*- لأن السيد المسيح لم يقد قد قدم نفسه بعد. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

 ثلاث أعياد سيدية في أسبوع الآلام

هذا الأسبوع يقع في خلال 3 أعياد سيدية: 
فيبدأ بيوم أحد الشعانين: (عيد سيدي كبير) ثم خميس العهد (عيد سيدي صغير) وينتهي بيوم أحد القيامة (عيد سيدي كبير) والسبب في ذلك (خمسة أسباب):
*-   لتؤكد الكنيسة أن الذي تألم هو الله الابن المتجسد لأجل خلاصنا. *
*-   أن آلام السيد المسيح تعلن عن حبه وليس عجزه. *
*-   تكريم وتقديس الألم ولكي يكون الالم مغلف بالفرح لأنه مرتبط بعطايا روحية خالدة. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*-   تجعل هذه المناسبة وكل نتائجها فوق الزمان – بركات فوق الزمن. *
*-   لتأكيد علي أن السيد المسيح يواجه الموت لكي يبتلعه ويمنح الحياه بدلاً من الموت لذلك يغلف أسبوع الالام بهذه الاعياد السيدية. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

 طقس أحد الشعانين

*هو عيد سيدي كبير يتميز بدورة الشعانين و قراءات البشائر (الاناجيل) الاربعة. *
طقس دورة الشعانين: 
*§ في رفع بخور باكر، وهي نفس مسيرة موكب السيد المسيح من بيت عينيا الي أورشليم وهي تخص تقديس السعف. بعد الدورة لا يوجد تقديس لسعف الذي يكون بركة للسنة كلها. *
*§ تبدأ الدورة بعد م يقال في رفع بخور باكر، فنعمل و 3 دورات بالصليب حول المذبح ثم نخرج خارج الهيكل ونبدأ الدورة في صحن الكنيسة تبدأ الدورة في الهيكل لأن الهيكل هو السماء وتكون الدورة بسعف النخل والصلبان و المجامر إشارة الي موكب النصرة وفي هذا الموكب فرحة اللقاء بين المسيح والكنيسة (العريس والعروس) التي  تقول هوشعنا أو أصنا بعني خلصنا فقد أنطلق هذا الموكب من الهيكل (السماء) خلال ذبيحة الصليب (المذبح) بعمل الثالوث القدوس (3 دورات) فالهيكل هو قدس الاقداس وفيه المذبح الذي هو عرش الله يتربع عليه الله الكلمة الذبيح. *
  الدورة في صحن الكنيسة:  في 12 مكان يقفون فيه: 
*§ يقرأون فيها 12 مزمور و 12 إنجيل مع مرد خاص يناسب الايقونة ثم المرد الخاص بأحد الشعانين إشارة الي الارتباط بين العهد القديم (في المزامير) و العهد الجديد (فصل الانجيل) وصلوات المنتصرين (الايقونات) مع تسابيح المجاهدين (الشعب) حيث في ذبيحة الصليب صار الكل واحداً. *
المكان الأول: أمام باب الهيكل: الذي يرمز للسيد المسيح فالسيد المسيح هو الباب علي يمينه توضع أيقونة السيدة العذراء وعن يساره توضع أيقونة يوحنا المعمدان. 
المكان الثاني: عند أيقونة السيدة العذراء. 
*المكان الثالث: عند أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*المكان الرابع: عند أيقونة البشارة و الملاك غبريال. *
المكان الخامس: عند أيقونة القديس مار مرقس الرسول. 
المكان السادس: عند أيقونة الرسل الاثني عشر. 
المكان السابع: عند أيقونة الشهيد مار جرجس أو أي شهيد. 
*المكان الثامن: عند أيقونة القديس الانبا أنطونيوس أو أيقونة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت أو ايقونه أي قديس. *
المكان التاسع: عند الباب البحري. 
المكان العاشر: عند أيقونة عند مكان اللقان (أو الارباع الخشوعية) 
المكان الحادي عشر: عند الباب القبلي. 
المكان الثاني عشر: عند أيقونة يوحنا المعمدان. 
*§ في هذه الدورة نقدم بخوراً لله أمان أيقونات العذراء، و السمائيين والانجيليين والرسل والشهداء والنساك، كأنما يقف الكل معاً بالروح رافعاً تسابيح الشكر لله علي خلاصه العجيب. *
*  § حيث الكل يشاركوننا فرحتنا اليوم بالمسيح فادينا. *

  إنجيل باكر: 
*§ في نهاية الدورة تصلي أوشية إنجيل باكر، ثم إنجيل باكر عن لقاء زكا بالسيد المسيح عبر الجميزة (لو 19) زكا يشير الي الكنيسة والجميزة تشير للصليب فلقاء زكا بالسيد المسيح إشارة الي البشرية التي كانت محتاجه للخلاص. *

القداس: 
*  § نصلي فيه صلوات سواعي الثالثة، و السادسة، و تقديم الحمل … قداس عادي. *

*انجيل القداس: *
*§ نقرأ الاناجيل الاربعة (متي – مرقس – لوقا – يوحنا) فالمفروض أن تقرأ في اركان الكنيسة الاربعة: اشارة الي أن البشارة بالانجيل للعالم كله. *

*الجناز العام: *
يعمل الجناز العام بعد انتهاء القداس الالهي يوم أحد الشعانين لجميع الراقدين في الرب خلال أسبوع الالام حيث لا تقام جنازات تذكارية عن أنفس المسيحيين المنتقلين خلال هذا الاسبوع للاسباب التالية: 
*1-   هذا الاسبوع خاص لعمل  تذكار آلام و صلب و موت أبن الله. *
*2-   لا تشترك الكنيسة في حزن آخر غير حزن يسوع عريسها. *

*3-   للتفرغ للصلاة والتسبيح والصوم وهي حزينة علي خطاياها.  *
*4-   لأنه يرفع بخور في الكنيسة خلال الثلاثة أيام الاولي من أسبوع البصخة المقدسة.  *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

الألحان و الميطانيات في إسبوع الالام


*7- الالحان: *
تؤدي الالحان والصلوات في هذا الاسبوع بالطريقة الادريبي "الحزايني" وهي طريقة طويلة تتميز باللحن الطويل، والعمق في المعني لذلك تكون هذه الطريقة مصدر للتعزية وقت الحزن. 

*8- الميطانيات: *
*- الميطانيات في أسبوع الآلام تجسد معني الخلاص ففيها السجود والقيام، فالسقوط بالخطية والخلاص بالمسيح الذي أقامنا. *
*- وهي تقال في الطلبات الصباحية حيث تقترن بالصوم أما في سواعي الليل وحيث يكون الشعب قد أفطر فلا تكون هناك ميطانيات. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*- لكي  نعلن حزننا أيضاً خلال هذا الاسبوع المقدس بالصوم الطويل والانسحاق والتذلل بالميطانيات.*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

طقس خميس العهد

في هذا اليوم نتذكر 3 اشياء هامه هي: 
*1-   تآمر يهوذا علي السيد المسيح. *
*2-   غسل أرجل التلاميذ. *
*3-   تسليم الرب لجسده ودمه للتلاميذ (سر الشكر) *

*(1) تآمر يهوذا علي السيد المسيح: *
*-   في رفع بخور باكر التي تبدأ بالنبوات وتسبحة (كلمة قبطي) ثم رفع بخور باكر حتي أرباع الناقوس ثم المزمور الـ50 (المزمور الخمسون) ثم أوشية المرضي و القرابين و تسبحة الملائكة و الذكصولوجيات.. الخ، ثم الابركسيس يحكي قصة خيانة يهوذا بعدها نعمل زفة معكوسة تمثل الاستهزاء بيهوذا رمز المخالفين، ولتذكرنا بنتائج الخطية حتي نتجنبها. *
*-   في هذه الزفة تقال عبارات تدل علي أنه مخالف الناموس: " يا يهوذا يا مخالف الناموس بالفضة بعت المسيح لليهود مخالفي الناموس". *

*(2) اللقان: *
*-   بعد صلاة الساعة الثالثة والساعة السادسة والساعة التاسعة من البصخة يعمل اللقان: وهو تذكار غسل أرجل التلاميذ، غسل الارجل يشير الي أهمية التوبة. في حديث السيد المسيح مع بطرس قال له السيد المسيح: " إن لم أغسل فليس لك معي نصيب " وقال له أيضاً الذي قد أغتسل مرة (المعمودية) لا يحتاج الا لغسل قدميه (التوبة) لذلك غسل الارجل له علاقة بالغسل الاول (المعمودية) لذلك تسمى التوبة معمودية ثانية. *
*-   اتضاع السيد المسيح وغسله لاقدام التلاميذ يدل علي سمة أساسية في العهد الجديد وهي سمة الاتضاع فهو المعلم، السيد الذي رسم لنا رسم المحبة وترتيب الاتضاع، فهو اعلان عن خدمة العهد الجديد وهي خدمة غسل الارجل، وغسل أرجل التلاميذ يشير الي القيادة للتوبة. *

*(3) شر الشكر: *
*-   لأن السيد المسيح وهو يسلم جسده ودمه للتلاميذ شكر وبارك وقسم. لماذا؟ *
*شكر: لأن أول مرة يجتمع فيها بشر مع الله بعد الطرد من الفردوس، فالابن هنا شكر الاب نيابة عن الكنيسة كرأس عن الكنيسة. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
بارك: أي نزع اللعنة. 
وقسم: (أو كسر) تفيد الالام. 
قداس خميس العهد هو أصغر قداس في السنة كلها ولكنة مهمة جداً لأنه  يعبر عن شركة البشر مع الله، في هذا القداس لا يقرأ الكاثوليكون ولا الأبركسس لأن الابركسيس قرأ في باكر أما الكاثوليكون فلم يكن جماعة الرسل بدأت عملها في الخدمة ولا تقال سوتيس آمين أى (خلصت حقاً) لأن الخلاص لم يكن قد تم ولا تصلي صلاة الصلح باعتبار أن الصلح لم يتم اذا فلماذا نقيم هذا القداس؟ 
نحن نعمل القداس احتفالاً بعودة الحياة الملكوتية المفقودة ولا يصلي المجمع ولا التراحيم باعتبار أن جماعة القديسين لم تكن قد نقلت بعد الي الفردوس ولا يوجد نياح لأن الكل كائن في الجحيم لذلك لا نقول حتي الترحيم ولأنه عيد سيدي بهيج ولم يكن الفداء قد تم بعد كمنبع الرحمة يكون التناول قبل الساعة التاسعة أو بعد الغروب لعدم مشاركة اليهود في فصحهم. 
*ينتهي القداس بالتناول ويقال لحن في التوزيع وكذلك مديحة أن فادينا دعانا، ليل العشاء السري وتقال البركة بطريقة البصخة و ينصرف الشعب. ولا يقال الساعة 11 من يوم الخميس بعد القداس بل تضم الي ساعات ليلة الجمعة العظيمة. *
يسمى خميس العهد: لأن فذ هذا اليوم بدأ عهد دم المسيح سلم فيه الدم المقدس، فالعهد القديم كان قائم علي دم الذبائح، أما العهد الجديد فهو قائم علي دم المسيح.


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

طقس يوم الجمعة العظيمة

تحتفل الكنيسة في هذا اليوم احتفالاً مهيباً وفوراً. حيث سيق فيه الرب يسوع للصلب كشاه الي الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها. 
*  § يكون الصوم في هذا اليوم بزهد وتشف شديد. *
*  § تمنع فيه القبلة و ألحان هذا اليوم حزايني كلها. *
*§ تعري في هذا اليوم المذابح من ملابسها الثمينة (صباحاً) إشارة لعري السيد المسيح لأنهم عروة وجلدوه وهذا إعلان عن تأثير الخطية وبشاعتها من خلال الطقس لكي يعرف الجميع أن الخطية تعرى الانسان (العري – العار) لأن عار الشعوب الخطية. " البر يرفع شأن آلامه وعار الشعوب الخطية  ". *
*§ التركيز علي انتظار البشرية لهذا الخلاص، وهذا المخلص وهنا نلمسه من خلال القراءات التي تدل علي مشتهى كل الاجيال قد تحقق في هذا اليوم. *
*  § يتجسد من خلال أحداث اليوم حسب الله الاعظم من خلال آلامه فنحن نخطئ وهو يتألم. *
*§ القراءات تعمق فيما التشبه بالمسيح الذي قابل الشر بالخير وهكذا ينبغي أن نسكل وهو الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا فنبذل أنفسنا نحن أيضاً لأجل الآخرين. *
*  § التكريس: صورة من صور بذل الذات لآجل الاخرين. *

أيقونة الصلبوت: 
هي من أهم إعلانات هذا اليوم العظيم فهي توضع في وسط الكنيسة في مكان مرتفع " ارسمي جرحة أمامك وأحتمي فيه عندما يهيج عليك العدو " (القسمة السريانية) لذلك نرسك أمامنا صورة الالام مجسمة وكأننا نقف مع العذراء ويحنا الحبيب والمجدلية أمام الصلبوت وكأننا علي جبل الجلجثة. توضع أيقونة الصلبوت في هذا اليوم للأسباب الاتية: 
*  § حتي ترسم في ذهننا صورة صلب مخلصنا الصالح. *
*  § حتي نتذكر الالام التي احتملها الرب لأجلنا فنتوب عن خطايانا. *
*  § ناظرين الي رئيس إيماننا ومكمله (عبرانيين 12: 1 – 3) حتي تبث فينا روح الصبر والاحتمال. *
*  § وأيضاً لكي تبث فينا روح الرجاء فنأتي الي الرب لننال الخلاص. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
وتوضع أيقونة الصلبوت في مكان عالي: 
*  § إشارة الي تأثيرها في رفع النفس فوق الضعف البشري. *
*  § إشارة الي ارتفاع الرب علي الصليب " وأنا إن ارتفعت أجذب الي الجميع " (إنجيل يوحنا 12: 32) *
*  § كما رفع موسى الحية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الانسان (يو 3) *
*  § لننظر اليها نحن المؤمنين فنتقوى ونثبت في الحرب مع الشيطان عدونا مثل الراية في الحرب. *
كما توضع حول أيقونة الصليب 3 صلبان: 
*  § لأن الصليب علامة ابن الانسان. *
*  § وهو فخر المسيحية. *
*  § وهو آلة العذاب التي تمت بها المصالحة. *
ويوضع الانجيل أمام أيقونة الصلبوت: حتي نبشر بيسوع مصلوباً (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 1: 23) 
ثم نقدم العبادة للسيد المسيح المتألم: 
*  § البخور. *
*  § ولحن قدوس باللحن الحزايني. *
*  § ونقدم البخور أثناء قراءة البولس. *
*اشارة الي كرازة الرسل بالسيد المسيح مخلصاً وفادياً. *
ولحن الابن الوحيد الذي أظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة.
ويقال لحن قطع الساعة السادسة، وقطع الساعة التاسعة بالطريقة المعروفة بلحنها. 
توضع الشموع مضيئة حول ايقونة الصلبوت: 
*  § حيث المصلوب هو نور العالم. *
*  § أبطل الموت بموته وأنار الحياة والخلود. *
*  § إشارة الي الحياة التي لا يغلبها الموت. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

 ظلمة الجمعة الكبيرة و سفر مراثي إرميا

 
الظلمة التي حدثت وإطفاء الانوار: 
في انجيل الساعة السادسة عندا يقول القارئ " وكانت ظلمة علي الارض كلها من الساعة السادسة الي الساعة التاسعة " (إنجيل متى 27: 45) فتطفأ الشموع و الانوار إشارة الي كسوف الشمس والظلمة التي حدثت علي الارض كلها عند صلب المخلص له المجد وبعد الساعة السادسة تقال أمانة اللص وهي تعبر عن أمانة اللص أثناء الشعف فهو لم يري السيد المسيح وهو متجلياً علي طور تابور بل رآه مصلوباً " من يؤمن بإله مصلوب؟!! (القديس أغسطينوس). 
الشمس أظلمت للأسباب الاتية: 
*-   حزناً علي مبدع الشمس ونور العالم. *
*-   حتي لا يشاهد الشعب الظالم يسوع عرياناً علي الصليب. *
*-   حزناً علي خطايانا التي سببت لفادينا الموت والالام. *
*-   استنكار لتهم اليهود للرب. *
*-   شهادة أن المصلوب هو الإله المتجسد. *
*-   عند الساعة التاسعة تضاء الأنوار وذلك إشارة الي زوال الظلمة عن الارض في الساعة التاسعة. *

*مراثي أرميا: *
تقرأ مراثي إرميا في بداية صلاة  الساعة الثانية عشر بلحن مميز حيث: 
*-   فيها ترثي صهيون نفسها وتعلل نفسها برجاء مراحم الله متوقعة  خلاص الرب (إنجيل مرقس 31: 26) *
*-   المراثي فيها من العبارات والمعاني  التي تنبئ بصلب  الرب والالام التي أحتملها من اليهود. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*- أثناء المراثي يكسون المذبح بملابس تناسب الخماسين المقدسة باعتبار أن الخلاص قد تم، فالسيد المسيح علي الصليب صار ذبيحة. وبالقيامة صار ذبيحة حية. وبالصعود صار ذبيح حية دائمة. *
*يعد ما يستخدم للدفن (أيقونة الدفن – الورود – الحنوط) *​الاطياب أخذتها المريمات في باكر الاحد، يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس وضعا الحنوط. 
*-   بعد المراثي يقولون لحن كرسيك يا الله الي دهر الدهور (مزمور 44، 9، 7) ثم المزمور و الاناجيل و الطرح و الطلبة. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

الجمعه العظيمه: الميطانيات - الزفة - الدفن - المزامير - شرب الخل

 
*الميطانيات: *
التي تنتهي بها اليوم 100 ميطانية في كل اتجاه فيها يصرخ الشعب كله طالباً الرحمة بصوت واحد  وبنفس واحد قائلين، كيرياليسون وذلك لاستمطار مراحم الله ورأفته علي البشر دليل علي أن ذبيحة السيد المسيح كافية للعالم كله 100 ميطانية في كل اتجاه نبدأ بالشرق ثم الغرب ثم الشمال ثم الجنوب (الجهات الاربعة) ثم 50 ميطانية أخري جهة الشرق إشارة الي اليوبيل والحرية التي نلناها بالصليب. والميطانيات فيها اعترافاً بـ: 
*-   أن الذي صلب ومات علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح رب المجد الذي يجب له العبادة والسجود. *
*-   أنه حاضر في كل مكان ولا يحدث مكان أو زمان مالئ الكل وفي الكل ولا يخلو منه مكان. *
*- أن يسوع المسيح مات عن جميع الناس في كل أقار الارض الاربعة كفارة لجميع خطايا البشرية كلها فهو مات عن الجميع كي يحيا الجميع. *
*- الكنيسة تذكر بيها بأن الله سوف يرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختايخ من الربع جهات " رياح " من اقصاء الارض الي أقصاء الارض الي أقصائها. *

الزفة (الطواف): 
*· إشارة لحمل جسد المسيح ودفنه في الزفة يطوف الكهنة و الشمامسة وكل الشعب بأيقونة الصلبوت و كتاب البصخة و الإنجيل المقدس حاملين الشموع و الصلبان و المجامر في الكنيسة  و الهيكل وهم يرتلون بالدفوف كيرياليسون. وذلك إشارة إلى يوسف ونيقوديموس حيث أنزلا جسد الرب عن الصليب وحملاه بكل إجلال وتعظيم وإكرام وذهبا به الي القبر. *
*· أما كتاب البصخة والإنجيل في الزفة فلكي نتذكر ما قرأناه فيهما من أول الأسبوع من النبوات التي تدل علي إكرام الرب وموته ولكي نلم بفصول الإنجيل التي قرأناها ولكي نقتدي بمخلصنا في تواضعه ومحبته وصبره واحتماله. *

تذكار الدفن: 
*· يوضع ستر أبيض علي المذبح، نضع فوقه صورة الدفن والصليب مع خمس فصوص مر + الحنوط والورود (إشارة للحياة) ثم نثني الستر الابيض من جهاته الاربع ثم وضع شمعدانات جهة اليمين وجهة اليسار إشارة الي الملاكين واحد عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين. *
*·   الدفن: يمثل ما فعله يوسف ونيقوديموس وقت وضع جسد الرب في القبر. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*

*المزامير: *
*· تصلي الكنيسة المزامير 1، 2، 3 الي قوله " أنا اضطجعت  ونمت بل أيضاً أنام (4: 8) وبعض المزامير أو صلاة الستار حيث تشير هذه المزامير الي موت الرب ودفنه. *

شرب الخل الممزوج بالمر: 
*· حتي نتذكر ذلك الشراب المر الذي شربه الرب علي الصليب (أنجيل متى 27: 48) فنفكر في الاحزان والالام التي احتملها الرب من أجلنا فنقدي بصبره عالمين إننا غذ تألمنا معه فسنتمجد أيضاً معه. *

وفي الختام يصرف الشعب والبركة


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

القراءات في أسبوع  الآلام

*الآلام*

كان في تحمله الالام وفي قسوتها وسطوتها أظهر حباً كبيراً مقابله بقداسه ونسك ونتعلم الحب الباذل المضحي " ليس حب أعظم من هذا ان يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه ". 
هذا هو سر الصوم و الميطانيات والتقديس الذي نعيش فيه هذه الالام تسمى، الالام فوقية أي تفوق احتمال البشر. كانت صورة من صور الالام الجسدية لما قال أنا عطشان، وكانت صورة  من صور الالام النفسية لما قال نفسي حزينة حتي الموت نتيجة خيانة يهوذا، خيانة التلميذ. 
*ونتيجة انه سيحمل خطايا العالم – ويصير  الابن المحبوب موضع غضب الأب. أنها آلام الكفارة التي لا نملك الا أن نقف أمامها في خشوع ورهبة فهي آلام قاسية ورهيبه تظهر في العبارات الاتية: *
*- وصار عرقه كقطرات الدم نازلاً علي الأرض، إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني، حينئذ بصقوا في وجهة ولكموه ثم ضربوه.. فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب. *
*- وكانوا يضربون رأسه بقصبه ويتتفلون في وجهه، وضفر العسكر إكليلاً من شوك ووضعوه علي رأسه *
*- هذا يظهر أن الجميع اشتركوا في تعذيب الرب – الجند – هيرودس – رؤساء الكهنة – شيوخ الشعب – والشعب كله و بيلاطس البنطي. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*- فالرب احتمل كل أنا الآلام وكما احتمل آلام خيانه يهوذا احتمل أيضاً ضعف الأبرار فالقديس بطرس أنكره ثلاث مرات والتلاميذ لم يحتملوا ان يسهروا معه ساعة واحدة وتركوه وحده " فتركه الجميع وهربوا " حتى مرقس الرسول الشاب الذي كان لابساً إزاراً علي عريه "أما هو فترك الازار وهرب" لقد احتمل مخلصنا كل هذه الآلام كاملة ورفض أن يخففه. *

​


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*الشهادة للرب*

*من جميع المستويات شهودا للسيد المسيح ببره و بلاهوته: حتى أعدائه فمثلاً: 
 +  يهوذا شهد له وقال أخطأت إذ سلمت دماً بريئاً. 
 +  بيلاطس شهد له وقال لم أجد في هذا الإنسان  عله وقال إني برئ من دم هذا البار. 
 +  زوجة بيلاطس أرسلت إليه قائلة " إياك وذاك البار ". 
 +  اللص اليمين: " نحن بعدلاً جوزينا أما هذا فلم يفعل شيئاً ردياً ".  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
 +  قائد المئة واللذين كانوا يحرسون يسوع: قالوا: حقاً هذا هو إبن الله. 
حتى الطبيعة كلها شهدت له: الصخور تزلزلت والأرض انشقت والشمس أظلمت والموتى أيضاً قاموا من القبور بعد ان تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته. 
الدم والماء من جنبه شهدوا له، حجاب الهيكل أنشق الي اثنين من فوق الي أسفل. 

*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*عطايا الله الكثيرة في هذا الأسبوع*

*(1) عطية الحب اللانهائي. 
(2) مكان للمستقبل هو  عليه صهيون (بيت مار مرقص) 
(3) خدمة غسل الأرجل وهي تشمل ضمناً سر التوبة والاعتراف. 
(4) العطية العظمي: الجسد والدم الإلهيين زاد الحياة الأبدية. 
(5) التشجيع.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. 
(6) عطية الروح القدس: لا أترككم يتامى وأنا أسأل الاب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليكون معكم الي الابد. 
(7) أعطانا ذاته علي الصليب له المجد والبركة والسلطان. 

*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

*التناقض بين قلوب البشر*

*تجد الأطفال الذين يسبحون وساكبة الطيب و اللص اليمين لكن مقابل كل واحد أناس أشرار مثل موقف الفريسيين الجاحدين فالاطفال يسبحون والفريسيون يجحدون. ساكبة الطيب تقدم أغلي ما عندها و يهوذا الجاحد يقول لماذا هذا الاتلاف كان يمكن أن يباع هذا الطيب بثمن كبير ويعطي للفقراء، ولم يقل هذا لأنه كان يحب الفقراء بل لأنه كان سارق ولص والصندوق كان معه. واللص اليمين مقابلة اللص اليسار الذي كان يجدف فيقول يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه إنزل عن الصليب وخلص نفسك وخلصنا.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )*

* معالم الطريق كما رسمه السيد المسيح في هذا الأسبوع*

*1-   السهر والجهاد: هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاه و الصوم، اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق، إسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا تعلمون متي يأتي أبن الانسان، من يصبر الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص، إسهروا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أيه ساعة يأتي ربكم. 
2- حفظ كلمة الله: إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي لا يري الموت الي الابد. 
3- تبعية السيد المسيح حتي الي الصليب: متي يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياه. 
+ أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا أحد يأتي إلي الاب إلا بي. 
+ وفيما هم خارجون وجدوا رجلاً قيروانياً أسمه سمعان فسخروه ليحمل صليبه. 
4- عمل الرحمة: كنت جوعاناً فأطعمتموني. 
5- ثياب العرس: قد تعني المعمودية أو المحبة.. الخ. 
6- الحب المقدس: أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم أنا بهذا يعلم الجميع أنكم تلاميذي.
7- تحمل الاضطهاد والحزن والضيق. 
+ ان كانوا قد أضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم أنتم أيضاً. 
+ تاتي ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمه لله.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
+ أنتم ستبكون والعالم يفرح. 
+ في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. 
8- الحكمة: مثل العذراى الحكيمات. 
9- الاتضاع: غسل أرجل التلاميذ. 
+  من أراد ان يكون فيكم عظيماً فليكن خادماً للكل. 
10-    عدم تضييع الفرصة: النور معكم زماناً يسيراً فيسيروا في النور ما دام لكم النور لئلا يدرككم الظلام.
11-   الوداعة ورفض العنف: لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون. 


*


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2012)

لاحد السعف - المسيح ملكا 

فيديوهات 

تعالوا نتعلم ازاى نعمل صلبان واشكال جميله بالسعف


طريقه عمل صليب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEKd3uloPDw&feature=player_embedded




طريقه عمل جحش
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC-lPG3OUIk&feature=player_embedded








طريقه جدل السعف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z3I-jeS1M4&feature=player_embedded#











=


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2013)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2015)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 







=​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2016)

للرفع




=


----------



## Remark (1 أبريل 2018)

:ab3:
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2019)

*بقوة ربنا هضع عظات بصخات اسبوع الالام يوميا هنا مكتوبة 
كل سنة وكلنا طيبين 



=​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2019)

عظات كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديده ب البصخه المقدسة ٢٠١٩
القمص ابونا بولس جورج
وحين تمت الايام لارتفاعه ثبت وجهه للانطلاق ناحية اورشليم
مهم نسال نفينا
بنبص علي ايه 
هنروح فين
لو مش هبص علي ربنا 
١- يتوه 
في القطيع الخروف يبص علي العشب  يتوه
الكلب يبص علي صاحبه لذا لا يمن يتوه

٢- انشغل بنفسي
عوض التركيز علي ربنا 

٣- ابص علي الناس
ادانه . نميمة . غيرة

٤- المشاكل تبلعه
المشاكل عند الكل  انما لو مركز بربنا تحس بسنده ربنا

٥- يفقد الابدية

ازاي اثبت عيني علي ربنا ثلاثه تدريبات

١- استحضار المسيح
نستحضر صوره للمسيح امامك طول الوقت

٢- التذكير
تذكر يا ارساني فيما خرجت من اجله 

٣-الفرز والتجنيب
وكل فكر لا يرضي صلاحك يا الله  محب البشر فليبعد عنا
اي فكر .قرار . تصرف ينزل عيني عن ربنا احسم في البعد عنه 


=





=


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2019)

القمص ابونا داود لمعى 
ازاى ربنا بيشوفنا ؟
ربنا ينظر لنا ب
1- عين الشفقة
اهل نينوى - المخلع  - المولود اعمى  - زكا -مشفق على من تحت الصليب  الله لا ينظر الينا كما ننظر لانفسنا او للاخرين 
الابن الضال 



2-عين الابوة عين العذر والستر 
حتى لو اكتر واحد عارف اخطاءئهم  واكتر واحد مجروح منهم 
ان كنتم وانتم اشرار تعطون ابنائكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالحرى ابوكم السماوى
الابن الضال - اطفال احد الشعانين من افواه الاطفال والرضعان هيات تسبيحا
متعولش هم  هتقول ايه فى الصلاة لان تهته الاطفال افضل من خطاب الشعراء
الله لا ينظر اليك من خلال تقصيرك او خطاياك بل من منظور ابوته




3- عين المسئولية 
ينظر الينا ك مسئول 
خطية ادم وحواء بمسئولية الاب تعهدنا بخلاصة 
صليب المسيح  شاهد على مسئوليته عن البشرية 
يشرق شمسة على الاشرار والابرار
ارمى همك على ربنا ولا تخف ربنا المسئول 
قدامى وورايا ربنا

خوفة على التلاميذ عاوزنى انا اتركوا التلاميذ ولا تمسوهم 
معجزة شفاء اليد اليابسة يوم السبت 
مد ايدك انا المسئول 

ولاد ابراهيم






4- عين التقدير
يستسمن محرقاتك ذات الفلسين ارملة نكرة بالمجتمع سجل جزء لها بالانجيل ومدحها وشاور عليها وليس قيمة الناس بالفلوس بل بالقلوب

ساكبة الطيب دافع عنها كلما يذكر الانجيل تذكر خدمتها
كم يقدر المسيح 
تعب محبتك - خدمتك جهادك 

اشتياق حامل الجرة مارمرقس ان تقام الافخارستيا بمنزله 
ويكرمة باجراء الافخارستيا بعلية مارمرقس 
الله يراك باجمل ما فيك 



5- عين يفرق معاها كلمة واحدة اتحبنى ؟
قضية واحدة ينظر اليها باعتبار كبير جدا اتحبنى ؟
بطرس وانكاره المسيح اتحبنى ؟
ضعفك - وقوعك الاهم اتحبنى
احبك رغم تقصيرى 

توما وشكة ولا الملحد  سؤال واحد اتحبنى ؟
انسي شكة

المجدلية وشكها بقيامة المسيح  اتحبنى ؟
نفسية ملخبطة انسي طالما تحبنى اول مبشرة للقيامة 





6- عين المستقبل
مجنون الجدريين لم ينظر لجنونة بل لتبشيرة بعدما شفاه
شاول بولس
موسى الاسود وليس زعيم العصابة 



كلمات يحبها المسيح

1- اذكرنى يا رب  متى جئت فى ملكوتك اللص اليمين 
2- يارب نجينى   بطرس السير فوق الميه
3- ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرنى  الابرص للسيد المسيح
4- يا رب اعن عدم  ايمانى 
5- الكلاب تستنى لقمة الكنعانية 
6- كيريا ليسون

فئة واحدة منظرها وحش قدام ربنا  المتكبرين المتدينين 
يعرفهم من بعيد يعمل بينه وبينهم مسافة يقفل منهم 
بلاخطية يرميها بحجر 

نحاسب 
سهل نعجب المسيح  حاجة واحدة تبعدنا عنه  متكبر غنى وقد استغنيت
نحذر من الكبرياء ونتمسك بالتواضع 









=











=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2019)

الانبا موسي اسقف الشباب
الصليب كان غاية عند رب المجد يسوع 
ووسيلة لخلاصنا 
مات من اجل الجميع لا لنحيا لانفسنا ولكن لنحيا لمن فدانا 
حمل خطايانا  فى جسده  شابهنا فى كل شيىء ماعدا الخطية واحدها

نحتفل بمسيح قريب جدا لنا حمل بشريتنا
تحمل كل احتياجات الجسد 
صلب من اجلنا

نحتفل بالمسيح الذى اراق دمه لاجلنا
صلب لاجلنا مات لاجلنا وقام واقامنا معه 

الشيطان مش انت اللى تنزلنى كملاك ساقط من عمل الفداء بالتحدى 

الفداء - الخلاص - التقديس - الحياة الابدية 

حوار تخيلى 
ادم انا اللى اخطائت اموت انا
لو مت لن تقوم لطبيعتك البشرية الضعيفة فاين الخلاص
حمل خطايانا فى جسدة على الصليب 

نزل لكى ما يخلص النفس الساقطة

صلب عنا 
اياك وهذا البار تعذبت لاجله زوجة بيلاطس

اللى يدور على العالم واللى فى العالم  والجسد يصلب المسيح
ميبقاش العالم شغلك الشاغل
ازرع للابدية
لا يبغض احد جسدة بل يقوته ويربية ويروضه
الجسد للرب والرب للجسد
نسمة الحياة من الله 


عيش حياتى لتكون ابنى
تجول تعمل خيرا 

عيش فاهم رسالتك
يملائة الله ثم يعطى ثمار

شجرة تنتج ثمر وبذور كثيرة 

اطلبوا ان تكونوا مثمرين
لكم ثمركم للقداسة للحياة الابدية 

قدس للرب
مخصص للرب 

نزرع بالروح لنحصد حياة ابدية 

اللى ياخد مالا نهاية 
تزود حاجات = اشكرك يا رب برضة ما لا نهاية 
تنقص حاجة = برضة ما لانهاية 

لما اخد ربنا الانهائى تنقص تزود حاجة برضة لا نهاية لا تفرق طالما معايا ربنا الانهائى 






=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2019)

القمص  ابونا يوحنا باقى
اليهود منتظرين مسيح ارضى قوة مادية
كمسيحيين  مقتنعين المسيح قوة حب ؟
الصليب علشانكم ليس فقط تتميم خلاصكم بل ايضا من يريد ان يتبعنى شرط ودليل  يحمل صليبه ويتبعنى
صعب
ربنا هيساعدكم ويساعدنى
نرفع الصليب وقوة الحب 
شهداء ليبيا اين انت منهم ؟
اى خطوة بطريق الحب = القوة قوة الحب 

هل نؤمن فعلا بقوة الحب وقدرة الحب على تكسير الشيطان
الاتضاع 
كل رجائنا بربنا 
مظاهر الحب

اول حاجة الاتضاع 

1- الاتضاع
2- التنازل عن جزء من حقوقى لغيرى 
3- احتمال الاخر كلمة مولمة - اهمال
4-العطاء والموت عن العالم .. راهب دير السريان 

ثانى حاجة اعذار للناس 

5- عذر للمخطىء وشفقة عليه وصلاة من اجله هل تسرع للادانه ام للستر 
6- الملامة على نفسه بكل شيء ليصلح نفسه
7- سلام مع الاخرين  ابونا ميخائيل ابراهيم والشاب المرتد 
ما تيجوا نحن ونعذر الناس قبل ما تعلمه الصح علمه انك تحب وتعذر 
الحب افضل من اى شيء 



ثالث حاجة : اخدم المخطىء واساعده 


نقدم حب وتشجيع  ونقدر تعب الاخر 
كفاية لوم
اقدم تشجيع 
ابونا بيشوى كامل والمضطهد اللى بيتف عليه يسال عنه بمرضة 


كل ما تقبل فكرة الحب هتنمو فيه


كاهن مسيحى بالاتحاد السوفيتى الشيوعى  اترمى بالسجن  يقسم اكله مع فتوة السجن شفقة به وكان يصلى للفتوة دة بحرارة  وتاثر الفتوة وتحول سلوكة وبدا يغير كثيرين 

















=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2019)

ابونا يوسف وهبة اب اعترافى الغالى عظة بصخة وقداس خميس العهد 
نحتفل ب 3 اعياد بهذه الفترة
احد السعف - خميس العهد - احد العيد

خروف الفصح بدمه على القائمتين عبر الملاك المهلك
كذلك المسيح على الصليب عبرت البشرية من موت الخطية لنصرة الحياة الابدية 
عبرت البشرية لحرية مجد ابناء الله والنصرة والحياة 
ايضا
لقاء المسيح بساكبة الطيب مريم اخت لعازر 
لقاء حب ممزوج ب الالم
كما كسرت مريم زجاجة الطيب لتفوح رائحة الطيب ويمجد الله عملها حيثما يكرز بالانجيل يذكر عملها
كذلك على الصليب كسر المسيح جسده فداءا للبشرية واعلان للحب الحقيقي 
حب الصليب حب كسر ذاتك وارادتك وراحتك 
كل ما تكسر حاجة فيك علشان المسيح يتحول الكسر لطيب ناردين غالى الثمن غالى عند ربنا ويذكره
ادبح ضعف - خطية - طبع 


ايضا
3 مرات يحذر يهوذا
من يغمس معى بالصحفة
خير لذلك الانسان لو لم يولد
هل هو انا انت قلت
اصرار وكبرياء يهوذا سد ودانه 
محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور


ايضا
تاسيس سر التناول
سر الحب سر اسرار الكنيسة كلها 
سر قوة المذبح وكل انسان مسيحى 
سر الافخارستيا طريق الحياة الابدية
من ياكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فيا وانا فيه ويكون له حياة ابدية 

فائدة التناول
1- الاستنارة 
تنفتح العين على المسيح - تلميذى عمواس



2- قوة الحب
ليكون فيهم الحب 
حب الاب للابن 
وصية جديدة بقوتها 
حب الصليب التصالح التنازل الاحتمال
ياريت
نشفق - نحترم - نحس - نشارك


3- قوة الغفران
قوة ان تغفر لكل انسان حتى من لطمك من لعنك من اساء اليك بل حتى من اضطهدك 


نسامح نتصالح
احنا اللى غلطنا ربنا هوه اللى صالحنا 
القوى الكبير يصالح الضعيف والصغير 















=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2019)

ابونا يوسف وهبة اب اعترافى 
البصخة المسائية 
يومين بعد صدور الحكم  قبل التنفيذ وامتدت 10 ايام بعصر بيلاطس
لكن رؤساء اليهود سرعوا تنفيذ الحكم باسرع وقت
كانت النسوة يبيكين لا تبكين عليا ابكين على انفسكم 
السيد المسيح جال يصنع خيرا بكل قوة وعلم الناس والبشرية كلها الرحمة الحب والتسامح 
لا تبكين عليا 
يقصد كيف ينبغى ان نبكى وعلى من نبكى ؟
البكاء فى حياتنا الروحية 
دموع الانسان المسيحى
الدموع صديقة الانسان الروحانى
لما يزعل الانسان الله يبكى

الدموع صديقة الانسان المكبوت التعبان 

الدموع اكثر تعبيرا  واصدق تعبير عن الندم والتعب
يعقوب اب الاباء راحيل 
دموع الحب تنسيك التعب والظلم
خدم يعقوب لابان خاله 14 سنه كلها خداع وظلم وكانت فى عينية ايام قليلة لانه احب راحيل

دموع العذراء مريم على السيد المسيح على الصليب
دموع السيد المسيح على الصليب  وبكى يسوع 

الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالفرح والابتهاج
نبكى على خطايانا كل ليلة
صلاة اعطنى يا الله دموع غزيرة كما اعطيت المراة الخاطئة

كيف نقتنى الدموع ؟

الدموع مش زراير ولا فعل هى رد فعل

1- الرقة والحساسية
دموع طبيعية بلا تصنع ولا ابتذال ولا اجتهاد  .. بكاء القاسي امر مؤقت وغير طبيعى 
اقتنى رقة الطبع عبر القرب من السيد المسيح  كتر الصلاة - المزامير - الالحان 
تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب

2- الشعور بتفاهه العالم
الفرحان بالدنيا والمادة مشغول وملهى عن خلاص نفسه الغنى الغبى لا يمكن يعرف الدموع .. الانسان الروحى الباصص على السماء ويوم الرب ياتى ك لص مملوء دموع 
يجرى بسكة السماء وهو غير مستحق وغير مستعد
دة شعور ايجابى تركيز بربنا 
الانسان اللى بيجاهد فى التوبة
دور على الحياة البسيطة 
البساطة لما تقل هتتسرق منك دموعك
كانك بتطلع بطيارة لا تميز العالم  

3- تذكر الخطايا
خطيتى امامى فى كل حين
عارف نفسي انى غلبان وخاطى عارف نفسى 
كل مرة اتذكر خطاياي
انسان ضعيف وهش
ربنا رحوم وحنين اوى
على قد ما انا ضعيف وخاطى ربنا حنين وحلو 
طول ما عينك على السماء والرجاء بالمسيح وقبولة توبتك 
اللص اليمين

تعبت فى تنهدى واعوم كل ليلة سريرى
بطرس وانكاره خرج وبكى بكاءا مرا 
المراءة الخاطئة بدموعها الكثيرة الامينة اغتصبت الغفران من المسيح بل وشهد لها 
اعطينى يا رب ينابيع دموع غزيرة
لو الانسان نسي خطاياه تنشف الدموع
دموع  المتذكر خطاياه تمنح التدقيق والحذر والتركيز فى السماء
ادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك واختلى بربنا يسوع المسيح

4- التجارب والضيقات
لما القلب يجمد والدموع تجف التجارب والضيقات لاستعادتك
حزن على ماديات ام ربنا 
الدموع الصحيحة هى التى تغير حياته بالتواضع والتوبة
اللى حصل لى اقل كتير من اللى استحقة لانى خاطى اوى
لعازر المسكين استوفى بلاياه على الارض 
فى السماء اتقلبت الاية تعزى لعازر وتعذب الغنى
كثيرة هى احزان الصديقين وتعزيتهم من ربنا 

5- الصلاة
كتر الصلاة تولد فيك احساس الخشوع
العشار والفريسي 
احساسك انك واقف قدام ربنا 
اعطنى يا رب يقظة لاقف امامك وقت الصلاة 
كتر المزامير تعلمك الصراخ امام الله والصراخ قمة الدموع والتاثر نحو الله 
الحان ارحمنا يا الله جي ناى نان
تفاعلك مع الصلاة 

6- الشعور بالعجز
عاجز امام خطيتك والخطية ذلاك ومشكلة بلا حل
عاجز تعمل حاجة دموع لربنا 
كلام مش عارفين نقولة نقولة دموع
يارب لا نعلم ماذا نفعل ولكن نحوك اعيننا 
نقل جبل المقطم كيريا ليسون والدموع هزت الجبل  الدموع حركت الجبل ونقلته 










=


----------

